# Shapeways gshock strap adapters. Anyone tried them?



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone ordered the shapeways gshock strap adapters made by Keoni?

I was thinking of buying the regular stainless version, sand blast them at work and have them powdercoated in matte black by a friend of mine.

Just wanted to see if anyone had some feedback before I try them.










https://www.shapeways.com/model/1125348/nato-zulu-watch-strap-adapter-for-g-shock-watches.html


----------



## sonofalmighty (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been waiting for someone to answer this as well, because I want to wear a NATO on my 5600 but I can't because it looks stupid as it stands lol. Where else can one acquire such adapters?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Right now you can only purchase them from shapeways. I spoke with the guy who designed these and he added a matte black steal option, but from what I saw on other items made with the same material is that its more like dark grey than black. You can also see the print lines and its textured. 

I think i'm gonna go ahead and order the stainless ones to see how they fit. 11$ each is not that expensive considering they will last forever compared to resin. Plus like you said the original ones are ugly.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Please let us know how it goes and what you think of them when you get them installed -- photos would be great too!

I've only seen these adapters MENTIONED in one other thread, and have not seen where anybody else has ordered them yet.



ferrarista said:


> I think i'm gonna go ahead and order the stainless ones to see how they fit. 11$ each is not that expensive considering they will last forever compared to resin. Plus like you said the original ones are ugly.


Not counting the cost of shipping, $22 would buy 5½ sets of the stock adapters from PacParts -- some people may think they're ugly, but Casio has sold thousands of them (probably tens of thousands), and they were standard equipment on quite a few models.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

I ordered a pair and would not recommend them. The main problem is that when you wear the watch the adapters, which fit loose, tend to assume 90 degree angle in relation to the watch and that way it looks ugly and makes the watch sit very high on the wrist. Also, the slot where the strap goes is too wide (I tried it with 22 mm strap) and the watch is very loose and moves around the wrist constantly. And last and not very important but because they are so loose they rattle quite a bit and I find it annoying. 

If you look at the original Casio adapters and basically any G strap, they have a small foot at the bottom of the strap which prevents them strap from moving (see the picture) and that what this guy needs to replicate. Also, it should be narrower and I think resin is the way to go, metal adapter just looks weird on a G. So, overall not worth the money, but the guy is onto something and it can be made much better. If someone is in contact with him, maybe he should be directed to this thread for suggestions.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Cioran said:


> I ordered a pair and would not recommend them. The main problem is that when you wear the watch the adapters, which fit loose, tend to assume 90 degree angle in relation to the watch and that way it looks ugly and makes the watch sit very high on the wrist. Also, the slot where the strap goes is too wide (I tried it with 22 mm strap) and the watch is very loose and moves around the wrist constantly. And last and not very important but because they are so loose they rattle quite a bit and I find it annoying.


Sorry to hear about your experience -- the first of the problems you mention -- the way the adapters rotate around the springbar -- sounds a LOT like the same problem people experienced with the Suppa adapters: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/old-busted-953619-2.html#post7099983

I can't help but wonder if these Shapeways adapters might not have been designed for 24mm straps, since that seems to be the preferred width for G-Shocks on Casio adapters -- at least around WUS!


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Cioran said:


> I ordered a pair and would not recommend them. The main problem is that when you wear the watch the adapters, which fit loose, tend to assume 90 degree angle in relation to the watch and that way it looks ugly and makes the watch sit very high on the wrist. Also, the slot where the strap goes is too wide (I tried it with 22 mm strap) and the watch is very loose and moves around the wrist constantly. And last and not very important but because they are so loose they rattle quite a bit and I find it annoying.
> 
> If you look at the original Casio adapters and basically any G strap, they have a small foot at the bottom of the strap which prevents them strap from moving (see the picture) and that what this guy needs to replicate. Also, it should be narrower and I think resin is the way to go, metal adapter just looks weird on a G. So, overall not worth the money, but the guy is onto something and it can be made much better. If someone is in contact with him, maybe he should be directed to this thread for suggestions.


Hi Cioran,

thanks for the feedback. You bring up some interesting points. Did you use a 3 ring zulu or 5 ring? With a 5 ring or a nato , the extra strap that goes under would prevent from moving I think. If the slot is too big , I guess it would be better to use 24mm. Can you measure the gap where the strap passes through? on the gshock adapters its around 24.5-24.9mm. Can you take some pictures with the adapters installed on the watch?

He could easily modify the side facing the case in a way that its square with the case so it would not move. You can have them at the same angle as stock which I think fits the case perfectly. 
What I like about these adapters is that they are a slimmer design so you see more strap compared to the stock bulky ones.

I also asked him if he can make some without the slots in the middle. I think it would look ugly seeing the springbar showing through.

I will send him a link of this thread.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> Not counting the cost of shipping, $22 would buy 5½ sets of the stock adapters from PacParts -- some people may think they're ugly, but Casio has sold thousands of them (probably tens of thousands), and they were standard equipment on quite a few models.


Yes there is nothing wrong about the stock ones. I have some and its all good, but would love to have some slimmer ones so that the strap is more exposed. They are still less expensive than the suppa ones which are 40$ with shipping.
I think these still need to be refined to be perfect.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

doesn't matter 3 or 5 ring, without the "foot" it's gonna pop up the watch, so the way to go with these adapter is buying those 2-pieces zulu/nato


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

G-fob said:


> doesn't matter 3 or 5 ring, without the "foot" it's gonna pop up the watch, so the way to go with these adapter is buying those 2-pieces zulu/nato


yes 3 rings = 1 piece and 5 rings= 2 piece. Nato is always 2 piece from what I see.

By the way, I cut out the foot on my gshock adapters so that they would sit closer to my wrist and I don't have problems with the watch sitting too high either with my one piece zulu or nato.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> yes 3 rings = 1 piece and 5 rings= 2 piece. Nato is always 2 piece from what I see.


Kind of, but not really.  I think G-Fob is actually referring to the 2 piece straps that RESEMBLE Zulu and NATO straps, which attach to springbars like "normal" watch straps: http://www.broadarrow.net/zulu2p.jpg

Straps of that sort would attach directly TO the adapter, not pass through the adapter and then underneath the watch, which would keep the watch from rising up above the wrist when the adapters swivel.

The difference between NATO and Zulu straps is actually with the shape of the hardware used, and I think this webpage sums it up as well as a dozen WUS pages have over the years: ZULU Strap vs NATO Strap Difference

NATO and "five ring Zulu" straps are made of one continuous piece of nylon, sewn so there are effectively two layers of material under the watch when worn. "Three ring Zulu" straps are made of one piece of nylon without the extra "flap" and extra hardware.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks ferrarista for introducing me to this forum and this thread in particular. Thanks to everyone who has shown interest in my G-Shock adapter designs. I'll be revising my designs based on your valuable feedback. I really appreciate all of your comments. I recently ordered a sample of the adapters so I could upload photos of actual samples. There is a slight grainy texture to the matte black steel. I believe polished steel will be smoother. In any case, I've currently disabled the purchase of the G-Shock adapters because I believe I need to revise the designs and make them better. Please let me know if you have any further suggestions. I'll be taking everything that has already been said into consideration. Thanks again.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks Mike !


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> Kind of, but not really.  I think G-Fob is actually referring to the 2 piece straps that RESEMBLE Zulu and NATO straps, which attach to springbars like "normal" watch straps: http://www.broadarrow.net/zulu2p.jpg
> 
> Straps of that sort would attach directly TO the adapter, not pass through the adapter and then underneath the watch, which would keep the watch from rising up above the wrist when the adapters swivel.


Oh ok now I get it. He was actually talking about a regular strap.

Yeah doesn't look too good.










I find its better to notch a regular strap if you wanna fit it to a gshock. Like this:










Actually zulu straps are thicker than nato. I prefer nato especially because its thinner.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> Thanks ferrarista for introducing me to this forum and this thread in particular. Thanks to everyone who has shown interest in my G-Shock adapter designs. I'll be revising my designs based on your valuable feedback. I really appreciate all of your comments. I recently ordered a sample of the adapters so I could upload photos of actual samples. There is a slight grainy texture to the matte black steel. I believe polished steel will be smoother. In any case, I've currently disabled the purchase of the G-Shock adapters because I believe I need to revise the designs and make them better. Please let me know if you have any further suggestions. I'll be taking everything that has already been said into consideration. Thanks again.


Your welcome Keoni. Glad your open to suggestions. Thanks for putting some actual pictures of what the adapters really look like in real.

The revisions look good. What do you think about having the stong and flexible plastic available for those who don't want metal? It also available in white, black ,red, blue with polished option. That would be cool too.

The matte black steel is not that bad.

Can you confirm that a 24mm strap will fit?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

what do you guys think?

I think its pretty cool. I like the slim profile which exposes more strap. Something like the mod they do to the mudman with the suunto clips


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> I find its better to notch a regular strap if you wanna fit it to a gshock. Like this:


I've seen that done before, and for people who want "traditional" straps, that seems like the easiest and least complicated way to go! :-! Using adapters to attach a "regular" strap just seems like more expense, more work and, unless one has a very large wrist, would end up in a strap that could easily be too long and need to be shortened.



ferrarista said:


> Actually zulu straps are thicker than nato. I prefer nato especially because its thinner.


You're right that NATO straps are (almost always) thinner but that's not the main difference between the two types -- I stand by my assertion that the MAIN difference between Zulu and NATO straps IS the hardware!

I've had a couple of "3-ring Zulu" straps made from very thin NATO-style nylon webbing and I didn't care for them at all, but it sounds as if you might like them. 



ferrarista said:


> [Pictures]what do you guys think?


I definitely like the APPEARANCE of those on the Riseman and G-5600(?) but they seem to be laying flat on the table -- are those the older "pre-revision" style?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> You're right that NATO straps are (almost always) thinner but that's not the main difference between the two types -- I stand by my assertion that the MAIN difference between Zulu and NATO straps IS the hardware!
> 
> I've had a couple of "3-ring Zulu" straps made from very thin NATO-style nylon webbing and I didn't care for them at all, but it sounds as if you might like them.


Yes I know the difference is the hardware,but was stating that normally zulu is thicker. I actually don't like the 5 ring zulu because I find it raises the watch off the wrist more compared to nato. I like the 3 ring zulu as you only have one layer so doesn't raise the watch that much.



Mike K said:


> I definitely like the APPEARANCE of those on the Riseman and G-5600(?) but they seem to be laying flat on the table -- are those the older "pre-revision" style?


yes those are the pre-revision.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> Your welcome Keoni. Glad your open to suggestions. Thanks for putting some actual pictures of what the adapters really look like in real.
> 
> The revisions look good. What do you think about having the stong and flexible plastic available for those who don't want metal? It also available in white, black ,red, blue with polished option. That would be cool too.
> 
> ...


I'll make another version that will fit a 24 mm strap. I'm starting to think that I should have more than one version because it seems difficult to make a universal G-Shock watch strap adapter.

For the strong and flexible plastic, I'm not sure I would recommend that material for the adapter. I made some models of other stuff I was prototyping (wallet stuff) and it felt really flimsy when I got it. However, the wallet design was ultra-thin so that may be why it felt flimsy. Also the non-polished material feels powdery and slightly grainy (like very fine sand) on the surface. Plus I think it melts easily so it probably won't last long as an adapter. It would probably start to deform in hot weather.

I might try ordering a pair of the strong and flexible plastic to see how it feels on the watch.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> I'm starting to think that I should have more than one version because it seems difficult to make a universal G-Shock watch strap adapter.


As far as I know, Casio has only made two styles of "adapters" for G-Shocks: the very common, angular one that was originally made for 5600-series Glides, and a similar one with a rounded outer surface that was made for some G-2300 models. Both had the same "internals" -- the part that sat in the 16mm "lug" section of the watch body and the "foot" that prevented the adapter from rotating.

Unfortunately, as far as a "universal adapter" goes, Casio has experimented with several different "watch body" or "case styles" and different ways to attach the straps -- there are several threads around here about the Mudman 9000 series and people using Suunto-style "clip" adapters to attach a nylon strap to those, since they don't have Casio's "normal" lug to insert a strap or adapter.

The MTG-900/GW-500 series uses a very unique, "strap actually snaps ONTO the watch body, and is then held with long screw-and-post assemblies that go all the way through the strap and watch body." They're SO unique that they're asymmetrical -- the strap shape at the 12 o' clock position is different from the strap shape at the 6 o' clock position and the two aren't interchangeable.

Both of those would require different adapters, if you wanted to design them, and I'm sure that there are probably other designs that would be needed, such as for the analog aviation G's.

I'm definitely interested in seeing what you come up with, though! While I'm reasonably happy with Casio's stock adapters there have been several places they could be improved, which you seem to be addressing!  :-!


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> I'll make another version that will fit a 24 mm strap. I'm starting to think that I should have more than one version because it seems difficult to make a universal G-Shock watch strap adapter.
> 
> For the strong and flexible plastic, I'm not sure I would recommend that material for the adapter. I made some models of other stuff I was prototyping (wallet stuff) and it felt really flimsy when I got it. However, the wallet design was ultra-thin so that may be why it felt flimsy. Also the non-polished material feels powdery and slightly grainy (like very fine sand) on the surface. Plus I think it melts easily so it probably won't last long as an adapter. It would probably start to deform in hot weather.
> 
> I might try ordering a pair of the strong and flexible plastic to see how it feels on the watch.


From looking at your pics from the pre-revision adapters, it looks like they already fit a 24mm zulu. The stock gshock fits both 24mm and 22mm. The 24mm goes in perfectly with no space left. what is the inside dimensions of your adapter?

You should do only one version for the 24mm-22mm together. I think these 2 sizes are the most used. No need to do anything else.

The strong flexible plastic is rated up to 80 degrees celcius and is strong enough for structural components. It should be fine for this application.

https://www.shapeways.com/materials/strong-and-flexible-plastic?li=nav

Could you take a pic with a strap on the wrist to show. Doesn't matter if its the old design.

thanks!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> From looking at your pics from the pre-revision adapters, it looks like they already fit a 24mm zulu. The stock gshock fits both 24mm and 22mm. The 24mm goes in perfectly with no space left. what is the inside dimensions of your adapter?
> 
> You should do only one version for the 24mm-22mm together. I think these 2 sizes are the most used. No need to do anything else.
> 
> ...


I've checked my design. And it seems the maximum strap width was 22 mm. So I've created two new versions for 24 mm straps. I've just ordered some samples which should arrive later this month. I'll definitely post some pictures when I get them. This time I'm trying the strong and flexible, and detail plastic materials. If I feel it's strong enough for daily wear, then I'll make those materials available. Thanks!


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> I've checked my design. And it seems the maximum strap width was 22 mm. So I've created two new versions for 24 mm straps. I've just ordered some samples which should arrive later this month. I'll definitely post some pictures when I get them. This time I'm trying the strong and flexible, and detail plastic materials. If I feel it's strong enough for daily wear, then I'll make those materials available. Thanks!


Cool. can't wait to see when you get them.

About the detail plastic, shapeways says its good up to 48 degrees celcius and not not for high stress or heat. Doesn't hurt trying that ,but I think in this application the strong flexible should hold better I think. We will see when you get them.

https://www.shapeways.com/materials/detailed-plastic?li=nav

I'm gonna go ahead and buy the 24mm version in matte black for my gd-100 gshock. If you make the strong plastic available , i'll get those for my sgw-300.
I'll get another set of metal when I get the rangeman.

keep up the good work.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

edit: deleted the links. 24mm version are available, but would wait untill Keoni receives his samples to confirm they fit good.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Keoni. said:


> I'll make another version that will fit a 24 mm strap. I'm starting to think that I should have more than one version because it seems difficult to make a universal G-Shock watch strap adapter.
> 
> For the strong and flexible plastic, I'm not sure I would recommend that material for the adapter. I made some models of other stuff I was prototyping (wallet stuff) and it felt really flimsy when I got it. However, the wallet design was ultra-thin so that may be why it felt flimsy. Also the non-polished material feels powdery and slightly grainy (like very fine sand) on the surface. Plus I think it melts easily so it probably won't last long as an adapter. It would probably start to deform in hot weather.
> 
> I might try ordering a pair of the strong and flexible plastic to see how it feels on the watch.


That'd be great as the adapters I got for my RANGEMAN are lacking...

They ought to look like the ones you have.

These just don't have much thought put into em. They have really annoying sharp edges too...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> I've just ordered some samples which should arrive later this month. I'll definitely post some pictures when I get them. This time I'm trying the strong and flexible, and detail plastic materials. If I feel it's strong enough for daily wear, then I'll make those materials available. Thanks!


One potentially big question remains, that we probably won't know the answer to until you start receiving your samples.

When TheCeladon was experimenting with 3D printed bezels, he noticed a significant difference in "fit" between his metal prototypes and the WSF nylon (plastic) versions, both printed by Shapeways. Apparently the difference is due to the way the 3D printing process works, and the different rates of shrinkage with the different materials used in printing.

I'm wondering if you'll encounter the same issue with your adapters, since their fit is also dependent on tight tolerances. You might have to "tweak" your dimensions slightly when printing adapters with different materials, but I'm DEFINITELY excited about the new 24mm adapters with "angle stops!"

If all the potential bugs are worked out in time, I'm hoping to purchase a set of Keoni adapters and a Celadon DW-5600 bezel as a birthday present to myself!


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Good point Mike. I totally forgot about the possibility of shrinkage. He's gonna find out when he tries them soon and modify his dimensions accordingly.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

STEELINOX said:


> That'd be great as the adapters I got for my RANGEMAN are lacking...
> 
> They ought to look like the ones you have.
> 
> ...


I've hear alot of the people who ordered the suppa have the same experience. They look thick and have sharp edges.

Hopefully the Keoni adapters will fix that. They are slim and nice looking and don't seem to have sharp edges.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks to Keoni for prompt responses. The new adapter definitely looks much better. Also, I think that having two sizes is better, 24 strap will work on larger G's but on squares and 6900's it is going to be too big and it will look completely off balance. I am going to order a 22 mm set and we'll see how they come through. However, I am confident that eventually the shock-borg (or the collective) will come up with one or more perfect G adapters. Oh, the power of F17. The next step, after this one is done, is to create a perfect adapter for the aviators. As a starting point, I found this image on Google search, obviously the angle stops need to be added etc...


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Cioran said:


> Also, I think that having two sizes is better, 24 strap will work on larger G's but on squares and 6900's it is going to be too big and it will look completely off balance.


At a guess, I would say that 85% of us here who use Casio's resin adapters are using 24mm straps and are quite happy with the look! I currently have adapters on multiple GW-6900's, am planning on putting them on a DW-6600, and thinking about putting them back on a DW-5600. (To be honest, I thought adapters with a black strap DID slightly overpower my 5600, but since then I've seen 5600's with lighter-colored straps and thought they looked pretty good!)

I'm not sure if everybody else is using 24mm straps because of function, since they seem to fit the plastic adapters a little better than 22mm straps do, or if it's the way the strap fits the wrist, or if it's strictly a matter of appearance.

While both styles of 3D printed adapters ARE slightly wider than the Casio version, I don't think they're going to look THAT far "off balance," especially if they're the black metal or black nylon versions.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> While both styles of 3D printed adapters ARE slightly wider than the Casio version, I don't think they're going to look THAT far "off balance," especially if they're the black metal or black nylon versions.


Doesn't seem they are wider phisically,but optically you would think so. The casio adapters have some taper. I measured my gshock between 29-30mm at the widest part. The thing is that keoni's adapters are shorter and don't taper. 
On shapeways, keoni says the 22mm version is 26.42mm wide and the 24mm version is 28.42mm wide.

I tried to find a pic of the 5600 straight on with stock adapters to compare.










keoni 22mm adapter


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> Doesn't seem they are wider phisically,but optically you would think so. The casio adapters have some taper. I measured my gshock between 29-30mm at the widest part. The thing is that keoni's adapters are shorter and don't taper.
> On shapeways, keoni says the 22mm version is 26.42mm wide and the 24mm version is 28.42mm wide.


Awesome news, and you're right -- visually, the sections I highlighted in the closeup of your photo *appear* to be thicker than the corresponding piece on the Casio adapter, so logically it would make sense that "same strap + two wider sections = wider overall" *but*....

...as you said, the Casio adapters "flare out" rather than remaining the same width for their entire length.









In the closeup photo, you can also see that the adapters are narrower than the matching protrusion on the case body, so 1mm wider on either side (for the 24mm version) shouldn't be enough to affect the look, either!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum Keoni.!
Just a little reminder about forum rules - I'm sure nobody meant any harm and it's great of course to have somebody answer questions who actually made these but:


> 5. No posts promoting raffles, auctions, surveys, contests, coupons, marketing campaigns or related activities will be allowed without prior approval by Watchuseek. All non-sponsors who wish to make posts of this nature should contact Ernie Romers or a forum moderator.
> [...]
> 13. Watchuseek's policy regarding links inside signatures and avatars:
> [...]
> 2. links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a sponsor;


The rule concerning links inside signatures of course also applies to links in posts or links in profiles. This place is largely financed by sponsors who pay for the privilege of linking to their business pages - so please keep that rule in mind.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd write that I got an email from Shapeways today. My strong and flexible plastic adapters are being printed. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Sedi said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Keoni.!
> Just a little reminder about forum rules - I'm sure nobody meant any harm and it's great of course to have somebody answer questions who actually made these but:
> 
> The rule concerning links inside signatures of course also applies to links in posts or links in profiles. This place is largely financed by sponsors who pay for the privilege of linking to their business pages - so please keep that rule in mind.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Sedi. We will keep this thread technical only.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> Just thought I'd write that I got an email from Shapeways today. My strong and flexible plastic adapters are being printed. I'll post pics soon.


Good news. That was fast. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Here are the pictures from my samples. These adapters fit 24 mm straps. Material: strong and flexible.



























BTW, the strong and flexible material doesn't print the pin holes well. I had to use a 2 mm drill bit to drill out the holes. And then I finished the holes with a 2 mm grinding bit using a rotary tool. If these were printed using the metal material, it would probably not have that issue.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the other version without the angle stops. I wouldn't recommend these.
Material: strong and flexible. Made for 24 mm straps.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW Keoni! Those adapters looks really nice! I think your right it is better with the angle stop. How do you like the strong and flexible plastic? Sturdy enough for the job?

Really like how your Riseman look with these adapters.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> WOW Keoni! Those adapters looks really nice! I think your right it is better with the angle stop. How do you like the strong and flexible plastic? Sturdy enough for the job?
> 
> Really like how your Riseman look with these adapters.


Thanks ferrarista  The strong and flexible plastic seems ok so far. I haven't tried to break it yet, because I wanted to take some pictures. However, I will try to see how strong the plastic is before I make it available.


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

I want some of those


----------



## njb242 (Nov 23, 2013)

+1
Sweet, sign me up!


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

I really wish you will make the hard plastic available. Its gonna be much cheaper than the metal version. Very good alternative to the stock Gshock adapters and much better in looks.

I don't even mind having to pass a drill bit to clean the holes for the pin. Its not hard and worth it. 

In the future you could have a cast done and that will not be a problem.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> I really wish you will make the hard plastic available. Its gonna be much cheaper than the metal version. Very good alternative to the stock Gshock adapters and much better in looks.
> 
> I don't even mind having to pass a drill bit to clean the holes for the pin. Its not hard and worth it.


I also like the idea of the choice of being able to order hard plastic or metal adapters -- to me, plastic adapters on a resin-bezel G-Shock just look more like they belong there.

In a perfect world, it might be possible to tweak the design slightly for each material to account for the size of the pinhole, but I would also be okay with enlarging the holes myself if necessary.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I find they look horrible. Do not suit any of the G's at all. I used to love the original G adapters. Put them on my GW-M5610 tonight and hating them. The stock rubber is more comfortable by far. Don't think Iw ill do any type of adapters again.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

supawabb said:


> I find they look horrible. Do not suit any of the G's at all. I used to love the original G adapters. Put them on my GW-M5610 tonight and hating them. The stock rubber is more comfortable by far. Don't think Iw ill do any type of adapters again.


Thats ok. We can't like all the same things. I really do like them, especially compared to the stock ones. I find they suit very well and don't take away from the watch.In black they will obviously blend in more. I find the stock ones stand out like a sore thumb. These are minimalist which I prefer.

I find a nato strap much more comfortable compared to the stock resin strap. To each their own.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

The strong and flexible material is now available. Strangely, they don't have a polished black strong and flexible. I'm not sure why they did that. Anyway, maybe it's possible to do polishing with a rotary tool using really soft nylon bristles. Fine-grit sandpaper might work too.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Keoni. I'm gonna order 2 sets of black strong plastic material and will report back when I get them. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

ferrarista said:


> Thanks Keoni. I'm gonna order 2 sets of black strong plastic material and will report back when I get them. Can't wait to get them!


Where to order please ?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

harald-hans said:


> Where to order please ?


check your inbox.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you very much ...


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

your welcome. I ordered my set of adapters in black. I should receive them middle of March.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> your welcome. I ordered my set of adapters in black. I should receive them middle of March.


Can't wait to see how they look on your G-shock watches! Please post pics. Also, I'm just wondering if people would be interested in a polycarbonate version or CNC'd 316L Stainless Steel version?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> Can't wait to see how they look on your G-shock watches! Please post pics. Also, I'm just wondering if people would be interested in a polycarbonate version or CNC'd 316L Stainless Steel version?


Yes I will post pictures when I get them. I think it would be better to do cnc'd aluminum instead of stainless. Easier to machine and its half the weight of stainless. Polycarbonate could be good.


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

Where to get it? I'm interested. Bought the normal clone G-shock adapter, it fits my DW9052 but don't fit my G303B and AW591. The lug hole to the edge length is longer which the normal G-shock adapter can't reach that deep. Will this fit?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Calvin_XC said:


> Where to get it? I'm interested.


Not sure if it will fit those other two watches or not, but there's a link in the first post in this thread.

However, since Keoni has adapted and modified the original design, it's probably best to go to Shapeways and "search" Keoni to find all of the G-Shock adapters currently offered.


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

Contacted Keoni and now have to see if the Shapeways adapter will go that deep. I think it miss like 1 mm for the normal G-shock adapter. Just wanna ask do you get any space between the watch and the adapter after installed? If it got space, then it will probably fit mine, but if not, then probably it won't..that's because i don't know why those models with ballistic strap just have a deeper edge to spring bar hole distance..sigh..


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Calvin_XC said:


> Contacted Keoni and now have to see if the Shapeways adapter will go that deep. I think it miss like 1 mm for the normal G-shock adapter. Just wanna ask do you get any space between the watch and the adapter after installed? If it got space, then it will probably fit mine, but if not, then probably it won't..that's because i don't know why those models with ballistic strap just have a deeper edge to spring bar hole distance..sigh..


Hopefully Keoni will be able to answer you if it fits or not. On page 4 you can see the adapters fitted to a riseman and GW5000 watch. Looks like there should be space for one more mm, but the best way to know is to buy a set and find out. They are only 4$ each for the strong and flexible plastic. Worst case if it doesn't fit you can use them on another gshock.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

My adapters shipped last friday so I should receive them next week hopefully.


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> Hopefully Keoni will be able to answer you if it fits or not. On page 4 you can see the adapters fitted to a riseman and GW5000 watch. Looks like there should be space for one more mm, but the best way to know is to buy a set and find out. They are only 4$ each for the strong and flexible plastic. Worst case if it doesn't fit you can use them on another gshock.


Yup, contacted Keoni and he told me to measure it for double tap. It's 3mm, while my DW9052 is only 1mm. He said the adapter can probably fit my G303B.

Haha, I also requested him to try making adapters for Aviation series G-shock owner. Haha, actually also for my G1000, as it uses the same resin strap as GW3000. Not sure will he really going to design it, but I think he is collecting data currently.


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

Received the Nato and Zulu 5 ring, they don't fit my DW9052 perfectly, wearable but not so perfect, I think Keoni's adapter have a much shorter lug to lug length with the watch thus make it fits better with 2 piece strap.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Calvin_XC said:


> Yup, contacted Keoni and he told me to measure it for double tap. It's 3mm, while my DW9052 is only 1mm. He said the adapter can probably fit my G303B.
> 
> Haha, I also requested him to try making adapters for Aviation series G-shock owner. Haha, actually also for my G1000, as it uses the same resin strap as GW3000. Not sure will he really going to design it, but I think he is collecting data currently.


In order for him to do different adapters, he needs to have a watch of that model. Its kinda hard to do something if you can't take physical measurements and try it after.


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> In order for him to do different adapters, he needs to have a watch of that model. Its kinda hard to do something if you can't take physical measurements and try it after.


My idea made him thought of getting a GA-1000 series watch...That will definitely help on the design..XD


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Calvin_XC said:


> My idea made him thought of getting a GA-1000 series watch...That will definitely help on the design..XD


ok. If he`s getting one then its no problem.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cioran said:


> Thanks to Keoni for prompt responses. The new adapter definitely looks much better. Also, I think that having two sizes is better, 24 strap will work on larger G's but on squares and 6900's it is going to be too big and it will look completely off balance. I am going to order a 22 mm set and we'll see how they come through. However, I am confident that eventually the shock-borg (or the collective) will come up with one or more perfect G adapters. Oh, the power of F17. The next step, after this one is done, is to create a perfect adapter for the aviators. As a starting point, I found this image on Google search, obviously the angle stops need to be added etc...


Thanks to Calvin_XC, I've got your "perfect" aviator adapters designed.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Keoni. said:


> Thanks to Calvin_XC, I've got your "perfect" aviator adapters designed.


Thanks Keoni, they do look good, but, again, it would be better to have a 22 mm version too, I know that many people use 24 mm straps, but the fact is that original straps for the aviators are 22 mm wide and I would like to use the adapters on GW2000 which is the smallest of the aviators and would be certainly overwhelmed by 24 mm strap. Also, the issue of angle stops remains, you can see the picture of pathfinder adapters (which many use on the Aviators) and thay too have angle stops.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cioran said:


> Thanks Keoni, they do look good, but, again, it would be better to have a 22 mm version too, I know that many people use 24 mm straps, but the fact is that original straps for the aviators are 22 mm wide and I would like to use the adapters on GW2000 which is the smallest of the aviators and would be certainly overwhelmed by 24 mm strap. Also, the issue of angle stops remains, you can see the picture of pathfinder adapters (which many use on the Aviators) and thay too have angle stops.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've just made a 22mm version. After I test out the 24mm version, I'll be able to know whether the angle stops are needed. Right now, I'm not sure where to position them on the adapter. After I get my GA-1000 in the mail soon, I'll know for sure.

BTW, the back of the watch looks a bit different from the other G-Shock aviator watch I saw. I'm not sure if that's because you have adapters attached your watch. Could show some photos without the adapter?


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Keoni. said:


> BTW, the back of the watch looks a bit different from the other G-Shock aviator watch I saw. I'm not sure if that's because you have adapters attached your watch. Could show some photos without the adapter?


Keoni, the watch is a pathfinder, so it does look different than G-shock, but the principle is the same and the pathfinder adapters fit the gw3000. (the picture and the watch are not mine). I do have one pathfinder adapter sitting around and if you want to check it, I'll be happy to send it to you, just pm me the address.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

One question regarding the strong and flexible plastic-what does resistance up to 80 C mean-if it is exposed to, say, 100 C does it disintegrate, or deforms or melts away. I was thinking of trying to dye couple of white ones but I'm afraid to try it because of limited tolerance to heat. Thanks.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Cioran said:


> One question regarding the strong and flexible plastic-what does resistance up to 80 C mean-if it is exposed to, say, 100 C does it disintegrate, or deforms or melts away. I was thinking of trying to dye couple of white ones but I'm afraid to try it because of limited tolerance to heat. Thanks.


The opening minute of this video says that Shapeway's WSF (white, strong & flexible) softens between 155C and 165C: Maker Tests - Melting Point of Nylon - 3D Printing Industry

If you watch the entire video (I didn't) it might shed a little more light on the subject, but if it can get that hot before it softens, 100C probably won't hurt it.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cioran said:


> One question regarding the strong and flexible plastic-what does resistance up to 80 C mean-if it is exposed to, say, 100 C does it disintegrate, or deforms or melts away. I was thinking of trying to dye couple of white ones but I'm afraid to try it because of limited tolerance to heat. Thanks.


Hmmm, honestly, I don't know because I've never tried to color the plastics. I have a few spare models from previous projects. I think I'll one of them in some boiling water to see what happens. I'll post photos of before and afterwards.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried to experiment with the heat resistance of the strong and flexible plastic by placing a piece in boiling water for 5 minutes. Here are the before and after photos.

Before:








After








It seems that strong and flexible can do pretty well in boiling water. So if you want to apply color, it should be doable.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> ok. If he`s getting one then its no problem.


Got my GA-1000 today. Nice watch. 








Now I'm just waiting for those adapters to arrive...


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice watch Keoni! I got my adapters this week. The strong and flexible plastic are pretty sturdy. I feel they gonna last a long time. The hole for the spring bars had some plastic residue , but it was easy to punch out with a thin rod. Didn't even have to use my dremel. I'm very pleased with the result. It is what I wanted. Maybe there is one improvement that could be done, but other than that its good. I will tell you later.

I will take some pics installed on my GD-100 and post it later.

thanks again for your work.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

ferrarista said:


> Nice watch Keoni! I got my adapters this week. The strong and flexible plastic are pretty sturdy. I feel they gonna last a long time. The hole for the spring bars had some plastic residue , but it was easy to punch out with a thin rod. Didn't even have to use my dremel. I'm very pleased with the result. It is what I wanted.


Ditto here. Mine also arrived this week. They look good and fit very well, I am quite happy with the result. In regards to the plastic residue in the spring bar holes, people need to be careful and very slowly punch it out with a very thin needle. I just forced the spring bar into the first adapter I got a hold of, and that just split it open. The next one I did more carefully and everything was OK. Luckily I bought 4 adapters so I was able to fit the watch, it looks really good, definitely much better than OEM adapters. Thanks much, Keoni.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> Nice watch Keoni! I got my adapters this week. The strong and flexible plastic are pretty sturdy. I feel they gonna last a long time. The hole for the spring bars had some plastic residue , but it was easy to punch out with a thin rod. Didn't even have to use my dremel. I'm very pleased with the result. It is what I wanted. Maybe there is one improvement that could be done, but other than that its good. I will tell you later.
> 
> I will take some pics installed on my GD-100 and post it later.
> 
> thanks again for your work.





Cioran said:


> Ditto here. Mine also arrived this week. They look good and fit very well, I am quite happy with the result. In regards to the plastic residue in the spring bar holes, people need to be careful and very slowly punch it out with a very thin needle. I just forced the spring bar into the first adapter I got a hold of, and that just split it open. The next one I did more carefully and everything was OK. Luckily I bought 4 adapters so I was able to fit the watch, it looks really good, definitely much better than OEM adapters. Thanks much, Keoni.


Thanks guys. Looking forward to seeing your photos. I just found out that they started printing the adapters for the GA-1000. Should be about another 2 weeks before I receive them.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

here are some (very poor) pics of my gwm5610 with keoni's adapters and on woven black 21.5 mm NATO strap. it sits low on the wrist and the adapters are just perfect for the squares.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are some pics I took of my GD-100 with nato bond strap. I have another set of adapters, but those will most likely go on the PRG-270 that I want to get later. I tried them on my sgw-300 , but I find it looks better with the stock adapters because the watch is smaller.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

The only thing I thought could need improvement was the gap you see between the case and the adapters. I was just being picky,but its barely noticeable. You see it more in the pics because of the flash.

I then looked at your pics of your riseman and see that there is less gap with that watch. I understand thats because the case drops lower compared to my GD-100. 
So there is no way to make them shorter or else they won't fit on some watches with cases like the Riseman. 
I really like these adapters. thanks for making them available.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> The only thing I thought could need improvement was the gap you see between the case and the adapters. I was just being picky,but its barely noticeable. You see it more in the pics because of the flash.
> 
> I then looked at your pics of your riseman and see that there is less gap with that watch. I understand thats because the case drops lower compared to my GD-100.
> So there is no way to make them shorter or else they won't fit on some watches with cases like the Riseman.
> I really like these adapters. thanks for making them available.


Thanks for sharing the photos. I think you're right, it looks like it would fit better if it was shortened by about 1 mm. But I think for the Riseman, the maximum I could shorten it would be about 0.5 mm. I think to get the best fit, there would need to be different models for different watches. Hmm, that almost sounds like an excuse to buy more watches... haha


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Your welcome Keoni. Like I said its more noticeable in pictures, but in real its barely noticeable. With all the models available with 16mm lugs, you can't possibly do adapters for each one. I think keeping them this way is good. One size fits all.

If you wanna try to reduce by 0.5mm to see how they fit.As long as they fit good with your riseman then its all good for other models with 16mm lugs. Either way I find them good as it is.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> With all the models available with 16mm lugs, you can't possibly do adapters for each one. I think keeping them this way is good. One size fits all.
> 
> If you wanna try to reduce by 0.5mm to see how they fit.As long as they fit good with your riseman then its all good for other models with 16mm lugs.


It doesn't sound as though Keoni would need to do adapters for *every* different model with 16mm lugs, just as Casio only made two different 16mm adapters. (They make the "squared-off" adapter for the 5600 "Glides," which fits a LOT of other models, and they used to make a similar, rounded version to fit the G- and GW-2300 line.)

It sounds as though he needs ONE adapter to fit the "usual" 16mm lugs found on the DW-5600E, DW-6900, GW-6900 and a lot of others, and ONE slightly shorter adapter to fit the Riseman.

(I honestly don't know how much demand there would be OR how hard it would be to create a third version with a curved face like the "old" 2300 version, but here's a post with pictures of both styles of Casio adapters: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw6900-strap-adaptor-448931-4.html#post6989448


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> It sounds as though he needs ONE adapter to fit the "usual" 16mm lugs found on the DW-5600E, DW-6900, GW-6900 and a lot of others, and ONE slightly shorter adapter to fit the Riseman.


I think you mean the other way around. The actual adapters fit well the Riseman. The shorter adapters would be for the DW-5600, DW-6900, etc...


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> I think you mean the other way around. The actual adapters fit well the Riseman. The shorter adapters would be for the DW-5600, DW-6900, etc...


My mistake -- okay, shorter adapters for "most" 16mm applications, slightly longer for Riseman. That's still only two versions to fit a majority of 16mm lugs. (Casio's basic adapters also fit the 2300 series as well, though the rounded adapters match the shape of the rounded strap where it meets the bezel.)

I AM curious why Casio used the same depth for all their other 16mm lugs for 15 or 20 years and then made them slightly shallower for the new Riseman.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> My mistake -- okay, shorter adapters for "most" 16mm applications, slightly longer for Riseman. That's still only two versions to fit a majority of 16mm lugs. (Casio's basic adapters also fit the 2300 series as well, though the rounded adapters match the shape of the rounded strap where it meets the bezel.)
> 
> I AM curious why Casio used the same depth for all their other 16mm lugs for 15 or 20 years and then made them slightly shallower for the new Riseman.


Casio never made adapters for the Riseman. Since it had 16mm lugs people tried the regular adapters and it worked. Same thing for the frogman and other watches that use 16mm lugs, but never came stock with adapters.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> Casio never made adapters for the Riseman. Since it had 16mm lugs people tried the regular adapters and it worked. Same thing for the frogman and other watches that use 16mm lugs, but never came stock with adapters.


I *know* that Casio never made adapters for the Riseman -- my question was "_why did Casio apparently change the dimensions -- specifically, the depth -- of the lugs slightly for the Riseman_?"

Based on my own experiences, the "regular" adapters (which were originally made for 5600 series Glides) fit GW-6900's the same way they fit a DW-5600 -- without any gap. I've never noticed (or read about) a gap when people install those adapters on Frogmen "and other watches that use 16mm lugs" so I'm wondering why the Riseman LUG DIMENSIONS are apparently slightly different from all the other 16mm watch bodies?

It doesn't really matter why they did it, but sometimes it seems as if they're trying to trying to inhibit "modding" and parts swapping, like when they stopped selling certain bezels and straps through their own parts distributors. _"If you have one of these models and it requires service, please contact Casio Support ... and we will provide you with a shipping label to ship your watch to Casio Factory Service Center to be repaired."_ [ link ]

If the Riseman lugs were dimensioned slightly differently on purpose, it's just a minor inconvenience for 3D designers to have to dimension their parts slightly to fit, but it's still AN inconvenience to have to do that and to make two different adapters.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, but the Riseman is part of the Master of G collection. Those watches are designed differently than the regular Gshock. Other than that I have nothing. You would have to ask Casio lol. 

I don't think Casio cares weather their watches are easier or not for 3d designers. Either way its not complicated for Keoni if he wants to offer 2 different sets of adapters. one longer and one shorter. He can easily modify his 3D file as he pleases. 
Like I said, for me I don't mind the current adapters. I think they fit find, but if Keoni wants to do 2 lenghts its all good.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just ordered a set of 22mm black plastic for my G7900. I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## njb242 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tried them on my Rangeman. Love them. Nice work Keoni.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-rangeman-nato-zulu-mod-olive-1010586.html


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

DiveCon2007 said:


> Just ordered a set of 22mm black plastic for my G7900. I'll post pics when they arrive.


Thanks DiveCon2007! Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

njb242 said:


> Tried them on my Rangeman. Love them. Nice work Keoni.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-rangeman-nato-zulu-mod-olive-1010586.html


Thanks njb242! And thanks for making the video! Nice watch btw.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got my Keoni Shapeways 22mm Strap Adapters last night. Rather than install them on my 7900, I decided to put them on an older 6900 I had. The adapters seem to be made from a good quality material and are less bulky than the Casio adapters. Like others have mentioned, the spring bar holes are not drilled all the way through; so I used a 1/16" drill bit to open them up. They went on pretty easy, and the angle of the adapters is just right for a three-ring Zulu strap to run behind the watch back and sit flush on the wrist. As you can see in the pics, my wrist is not very big (about 7-1/8") so it would sit even better with a watch head smaller than a 6900 or on a slightly larger wrist. I first tried a 22mm five-ring NATO strap, but the thickness of the double strap behind the watch made it sit too high on the wrist. I didn't have a 22mm three-ring Zulu, so the one you see in the pictures is a 20mm. It fits alright, but I need to pick up a 22mm to put on it. With the 20mm not filling the width of the adapter, I find that if you're not careful the watch head will slip right off the strap when you take it off. So far, I really like them! This 6900 has now become my "get wet" dive watch. I can take it in the pool with dive classes or out in the Gulf on a dive trip and not worry about losing it to a broken strap or spring bar. Great job Keoni!:-!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks great DiveCon2007! I hope the material holds up well under salt water conditions.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

24mm KEONIs checkin in









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just ordered some black 22mm adapters to see how they work. Will post when I put them on and get some pics!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks great on the Rangeman Steelinox!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

James142 said:


> I just ordered some black 22mm adapters to see how they work. Will post when I put them on and get some pics!


Thanks James142! Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> Got my GA-1000 today. Nice watch.
> View attachment 1425240
> 
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for those adapters to arrive...


I just remembered I forgot to post about the results. Turns out the design didn't work too well because the adapters were too long. It might work on guys with 9 inch wrists... Luckily I received my digital calipers shortly after getting the watch. So I've redesigned the adapters. I'll be getting the new adapters within the next two weeks. I'll post pics of it later.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Now it won't slip off !


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

And some more snaps with the "proper threading" pattern !
Yea baby #yagottalovaGSHOCKwithKEONIadaptersinfiveringzuluconfig !

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

After seeing Keoni's adapters on Steelinox's Rangeman, I ordered one too.


----------



## clasp (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone know if these adapters work on the 5600 series GShocks?


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

clasp said:


> Anyone know if these adapters work on the 5600 series GShocks?


Yes, these adapters work on the 5600 series. I have a G-5600E. Unfortunately, I have misplaced my springbars... Otherwise, I'd show some pics. I keep checking my desk drawer to see if I can find those springbars. I'll post pics if I find them.


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Would these work on a g5000. i'd love to put a good velcro strap on mine but refuse to use the big adapter from countycomm


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

wingtcoach said:


> Would these work on a g5000. i'd love to put a good velcro strap on mine but refuse to use the big adapter from countycomm


Hi wingtcoach, if the G5000 is similar to the G5600, then it should work. Please measure the lug space to see if it is 16 mm wide. Thanks!

Does your G5000 look something like this? 



This is a nice GShock! Tempted to get one... haha


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> Yes, these adapters work on the 5600 series. I have a G-5600E. Unfortunately, I have misplaced my springbars... Otherwise, I'd show some pics. I keep checking my desk drawer to see if I can find those springbars. I'll post pics if I find them.


I found my springbars! So... here are some pics of the adapter with my G5600.








on a NATO band








and on a ZULU band


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes mine is a gw5000. Sorry for the typo. Will it work on the gw5000?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

wingtcoach said:


> Yes mine is a gw5000. Sorry for the typo. Will it work on the gw5000?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a closer look a the YouTube video again and I realized that although the front looks similar to the 5600, the back lugs look completely different. And the guy doing the review mentioned that the actual watch is one big piece of steel if you remove the rubber cover. So, now I'm not so sure the adapters will work. If possible, please provide some measurements. Or else I'm going to have to buy this watch... haha


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Tell me what measurement you need me to make and I will ge my math teacher wife to take them.:-!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

wingtcoach said:


> Tell me what measurement you need me to make and I will ge my math teacher wife to take them.:-!


Hi wingtcoach,

Here's a photo of a GW-5000 I grabbed off the Internet.
I need to confirm the distance of the red line on the actual watch. When taking the measurements, it may be helpful to remove the existing watchband.








Also I need to know if the springbar is the standard 2 mm springbar or if it is thicker.
I'm guessing that the springbars for this particular model could be a little thicker due to the higher quality.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> I just remembered I forgot to post about the results. Turns out the design didn't work too well because the adapters were too long. It might work on guys with 9 inch wrists... Luckily I received my digital calipers shortly after getting the watch. So I've redesigned the adapters. I'll be getting the new adapters within the next two weeks. I'll post pics of it later.


Ok, so here are the results from the second design. These fit except for the pin hole. For some reason the hole was smaller and didn't fit the stock pins that came with the watch. So I'll be remaking this and testing again. In the meantime, here are the pics I took today.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Keoni. said:


> Ok, so here are the results from the second design. These fit except for the pin hole. For some reason the hole was smaller and didn't fit the stock pins that came with the watch. So I'll be remaking this and testing again. In the meantime, here are the pics I took today.
> View attachment 1482345
> 
> View attachment 1482347
> ...


Cool, sign me up for a set, and "You have Mail" !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> Ok, so here are the results from the second design. These fit except for the pin hole. For some reason the hole was smaller and didn't fit the stock pins that came with the watch. So I'll be remaking this and testing again. In the meantime, here are the pics I took today.
> View attachment 1482345
> 
> View attachment 1482347
> ...


Thanks for making it real Keoni, thanks a lot, now wait for the edit and I will get it all together.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally, and they look good, real good. thanks for all the work Keoni. Can't wait to get few sets. They would look real good in black metal.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

I also tested a steel version of the 16mm G-Shock adapters to see if it would print properly. 
Here are the results.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got mine today, and they're awesome! I've had my 9300 Mudman for a while now but almost never wear it because the CF strap is uncomfortable. I've tried two other kinds of adapters, but they were too bulky and also uncomfortable. I was close to giving up and selling the watch until one day I checked out Keoni's (it was actually STEELINOX's Rangeman pics that convinced me they'd work on a Muddie; thanks, STEELI!) and decided to give them a try. Anyway, here are a few pics:


































The strap is a 22mm zulu because it's what I already had. But now that I see how well the adapters work, I will probably order 24mm adapters and a new 24mm strap and use those since the 9300 is such a big watch. I'm sure I'll try the 22mm adapters on some smaller Gs to see how they work.

One more thing: with these adapters now being available, I may go ahead and get a Rangeman. I tried one on and liked the watch itself, but found that the metal keeper dug into my wrist, so I didn't get one. Life's too short to wear an uncomfortable watch, don't you think?

Thanks, Keoni!


----------



## clasp (Apr 22, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> I also tested a steel version of the 16mm G-Shock adapters to see if it would print properly.
> Here are the results.
> View attachment 1482563
> 
> ...


Looks good Keoni! Is that a carbon steel? I bet a brushed stainless steel would look good. Is the printer capable of printing stainless steel?


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Haven't forgot about this. We are in spring football practice right now and honestly haven't had a spare minute. I desperately want these for my gw 5000!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

James142 said:


> Just got mine today, and they're awesome! I've had my 9300 Mudman for a while now but almost never wear it because the CF strap is uncomfortable. I've tried two other kinds of adapters, but they were too bulky and also uncomfortable. I was close to giving up and selling the watch until one day I checked out Keoni's (it was actually STEELINOX's Rangeman pics that convinced me they'd work on a Muddie; thanks, STEELI!) and decided to give them a try. Anyway, here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup ya got there !

This is the only way I will wear the Ranger...

24mm Zulu five ring...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

And some more...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I may have to try that. Pretty sweet setup!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice watch pics James142! Thanks for sharing 



James142 said:


> Just got mine today, and they're awesome! I've had my 9300 Mudman for a while now but almost never wear it because the CF strap is uncomfortable. I've tried two other kinds of adapters, but they were too bulky and also uncomfortable. I was close to giving up and selling the watch until one day I checked out Keoni's (it was actually STEELINOX's Rangeman pics that convinced me they'd work on a Muddie; thanks, STEELI!) and decided to give them a try. Anyway, here are a few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi clasp, if I remember correctly, this was "matte black steel". They do have a "stainless steel" but according to what I've heard, it's 30% bronze which could cause people with skin allergies to develop green skin if it comes into contact with their skin. That's one of the main reasons I hesitate to make the steel materials available. On that note, I've been talking with a manufacturing company about producing these adapters in 316L stainless steel with a variety of finishes including some sort of bead blasted finish and another black PVD. But the cost they quoted to me was somewhere in the neighborhood of USD 10,000+ for making the mold...



clasp said:


> Looks good Keoni! Is that a carbon steel? I bet a brushed stainless steel would look good. Is the printer capable of printing stainless steel?


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool, what team do you coach? I'm assuming you're a coach because of your username.  BTW, I ended up getting a GW-5000... haha I'll post pics of the adapter with the watch soon.



wingtcoach said:


> Haven't forgot about this. We are in spring football practice right now and honestly haven't had a spare minute. I desperately want these for my gw 5000!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> They do have a "stainless steel" but according to what I've heard, it's 30% bronze which could cause people with skin allergies to develop green skin if it comes into contact with their skin. That's one of the main reasons I hesitate to make the steel materials available.


Actually, this is two DIFFERENT problems:

1) Bronze is an alloy of different metals, usually copper plus tin, nickel, zinc, or other metals. Copper eventually stains EVERYBODY'S skin with green oxidation when the copper reacts with oxygen and perspiration and/or body oils, but "how much green" depends on what sort of contact and how much the person perspires or gets it wet. (Rings are notorious for this because it's harder to dry the area after washing hands, and some people's hands sweat a lot. Bracelets are less of a problem because there's usually less moisture to begin with and unless it fits tightly, like a watch, there's more air flow to keep the area drier.)

2) People with a nickel allergy may react to a bronze alloy with a lot of nickel in it, but won't react to a copper/tin bronze. Of course, since you can't be sure exactly what Shapeways is using in their bronze -- and they may not be 100% sure between different batches -- you're probably right in not making the "stainless" widely available. If you would like to make it available, you might put some sort of disclaimer in about "may contain nickel" for the people that DO know they have that allergy!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mike K 
I will include that disclaimer as you suggest.



Mike K said:


> Actually, this is two DIFFERENT problems:
> 
> 1) Bronze is an alloy of different metals, usually copper plus tin, nickel, zinc, or other metals. Copper eventually stains EVERYBODY'S skin with green oxidation when the copper reacts with oxygen and perspiration and/or body oils, but "how much green" depends on what sort of contact and how much the person perspires or gets it wet. (Rings are notorious for this because it's harder to dry the area after washing hands, and some people's hands sweat a lot. Bracelets are less of a problem because there's usually less moisture to begin with and unless it fits tightly, like a watch, there's more air flow to keep the area drier.)
> 
> 2) People with a nickel allergy may react to a bronze alloy with a lot of nickel in it, but won't react to a copper/tin bronze. Of course, since you can't be sure exactly what Shapeways is using in their bronze -- and they may not be 100% sure between different batches -- you're probably right in not making the "stainless" widely available. If you would like to make it available, you might put some sort of disclaimer in about "may contain nickel" for the people that DO know they have that allergy!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

I just did a little more digging for you -- according to this Shapeways forum thread, _"The representative assured me their 420 SS+bronze material does NOT contain nickel." _http://www.shapeways.com/forum/pdf.php?th=5738&

According to this Shapeways blog post's comments section, the bronze is _"is an alloy of 90% copper, 10% tin."_ 3D Printing Enters the Bronze Age at Shapeways - Shapeways Blog on 3D Printing News & Innovation

Based on those sources, it sounds like the Shapeways stainless steel is hypoallergenic and is NOT an issue for people with nickel allergies! :-!

(There may be other, dissenting information out there, but I was satisfied after finding those two sources by Googling "shapeways bronze nickel content.")


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

I coach in Tennessee. When you get the adapters made for the gw5000 how do I go about ordering a pair?


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

wingtcoach said:


> I coach in Tennessee. When you get the adapters made for the gw5000 how do I go about ordering a pair?


I'll send you a PM. 

Here are some pics of the adapters on a GW-5000.


----------



## clasp (Apr 22, 2014)

Keoni

Do you know what type of plastic is used in the adapters? Is it Delrin?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

clasp said:


> Keoni
> 
> Do you know what type of plastic is used in the adapters? Is it Delrin?


Do not know the answer, but I can tell ya that I've dropped this watch a few times to the floor and it's holding up !









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a set of 22mm adaptors on their way. Hopefully will be here next week. 

I will post some shots of them fitted to my 6900.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

shokka9 said:


> I have a set of 22mm adaptors on their way. Hopefully will be here next week.
> 
> I will post some shots of them fitted to my 6900.


Looking forwards to seeing your pics!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

clasp said:


> Keoni
> 
> Do you know what type of plastic is used in the adapters? Is it Delrin?


I just checked Shapeways, and they said it's "PA 2200". Don't know if that means anything to you. But one thing I remember is that the melting point is around 172 to 180 degrees C.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm glad to see more people getting these adapters! I think its the best adapters available. They are pretty tough. Don't really need to go with the metal version unless you have a steel case and want to match. Another idea for those getting the steel adapters is that you can powdercoat them any color you want.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I'm late but I was about to order these man they look good but I have this problem where I'm inpatient  I can't wait a month for these damn.

Dj-MixMasterEs-


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Amaro said:


> I know I'm late but I was about to order these man they look good but I have this problem where I'm inpatient  I can't wait a month for these damn.
> 
> Dj-MixMasterEs-


That's what the site says, the turnaround for me was a couple of weeks !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

STEELINOX said:


> That's what the site says, the turnaround for me was a couple of weeks !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OMG  I would have an anxiety attack lol. Well I have some regular adapters and Maratec on the way. I'll see what happens from there. These would be my first straps. 

Dj-MixMasterEs-


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Amaro said:


> OMG  I would have an anxiety attack lol. Well I have some regular adapters and Maratec on the way. I'll see what happens from there. These would be my first straps.
> 
> Dj-MixMasterEs-


I got my adapters in less than 2 weeks after paying and thats shipped to Canada.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> I got my adapters in less than 2 weeks after paying and thats shipped to Canada.


From shape way or from broad arrow? My are supposed to arrive tomorrow from broad arrow.

@ThusExtravagant


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Amaro said:


> From shape way or from broad arrow? My are supposed to arrive tomorrow from broad arrow.
> 
> @ThusExtravagant


We are talking about keoni's adapters from shapeways in this thread.


----------



## clasp (Apr 22, 2014)

Will these adapters work on a Mudman?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

clasp said:


> Will these adapters work on a Mudman?


If you are talking about the 9300 mudman then yes. check page 12 for pics. If you are talking about the 9000 then no.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> If you are talking about the 9300 mudman then yes. check page 12 for pics. If you are talking about the 9000 then no.


I've designed a new adapter that could work with a 9000 Mudman, but I don't have the watch so I can't fine tune it. If anyone here has the 9000 Mudman and can provide some measurements, please let me know. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Keoni, I was wondering if you had any adaptors for the King GX56 in the works


@ThusExtravagant


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaro said:


> Keoni, I was wondering if you had any adaptors for the King GX56 in the works
> 
> @ThusExtravagant


Hi Amaro,

I can design one if you want. But I'll need to see a picture of the lugs next to a ruler showing centimeters or millimeters.

Regards,
Keoni


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok buddy sounds good. I should have that for you either tomorrow or Wednesday since I work 12 hours tomorrow. I'm excited. 


@ThusExtravagant


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> I just checked Shapeways, and they said it's "PA 2200". Don't know if that means anything to you. But one thing I remember is that the melting point is around 172 to 180 degrees C.


PA is polyamide (aka nylon)


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

I got mine and they fit the 9400 nicely. I was a little surprised that the actual inside width of the adapters was 22mm but I ordered the 24mm. Is that normal or should they actually be 24mm inside? The straps I have are 24 but they fit with just a tiny bit of scrunching on the edges.







I


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

dcom said:


> I got mine and they fit the 9400 nicely. I was a little surprised that the actual inside width of the adapters was 22mm but I ordered the 24mm. Is that normal or should they actually be 24mm inside? The straps I have are 24 but they fit with just a tiny bit of scrunching on the edges.


You sure you bought the 24mm? I bought the 24mm version and they are 24mm inside.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> Hi Amaro,
> 
> I can design one if you want. But I'll need to see a picture of the lugs next to a ruler showing centimeters or millimeters.
> 
> ...


Hey Keoni, I think the king has 2 mm bigger lug size than the regular gshocks. 
Here is a pic with regular casio gshock adapters.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

ferrarista said:


> You sure you bought the 24mm? I bought the 24mm version and they are 24mm inside.


Yep, I ordered the 24mm one. I sent a message to Shapeways along with a picture of the measurement to show it's just a hair over 22mm. I think they messed the order.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

dcom said:


> Yep, I ordered the 24mm one. I sent a message to Shapeways along with a picture of the measurement to show it's just a hair over 22mm. I think they messed the order.


Hi dcom,

Sorry, to hear that you got the wrong adapter. But I think you're correct. The 22 mm and 24 mm look almost the same from a distance. They might have just grabbed it off the printer and packed it without confirming. Their customer service is awesome. I'm pretty sure they'll work something out with you. Anyway, your watch photo looks great.

Regards,
Keoni


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

ferrarista said:


> Hey Keoni, I think the king has 2 mm bigger lug size than the regular gshocks.
> Here is a pic with regular casio gshock adapters.


Thanks for sharing these pics.  If it's only 2 mm wider, then the adapters I made for the GW200 Frogman should work. I've been searching the Internet and this watch looks absolutely massive. I guess that's why it earned the name "King".  From what I've been reading, I think the lugs could possibly be 22 mm or 24 mm wide. But I'm not sure about that. I've read about people "shaving" stock casio adapters to fit. I'm not even sure what part they shaved to make it happen. But possibly, the alignment of the pin holes are deeper than regular G-Shocks. I think I'm headed to a store this weekend. haha, but I don't think I'll be buying one.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Keoni. said:


> Hi dcom,
> 
> Sorry, to hear that you got the wrong adapter. But I think you're correct. The 22 mm and 24 mm look almost the same from a distance. They might have just grabbed it off the printer and packed it without confirming. Their customer service is awesome. I'm pretty sure they'll work something out with you. Anyway, your watch photo looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love the adapter, you did a great job designing it. Shapeways responded quickly so I'm sure they'll get it straightened out


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

ferrarista said:


> Hey Keoni, I think the king has 2 mm bigger lug size than the regular gshocks.
> Here is a pic with regular casio gshock adapters.


??????? What just happened!  those fit the King?? Does it come loose or anything? I guess my measurements are not needed anymore lol. And I am actually in the process of designing my own watch straps for that "perfect" fit. It all works well we might just have another strap to Choose from. I hope it works out (btw, the misses is helping with the stitching and all that good stuff haha)

@ThusExtravagant


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

And the new prototype to My new strap is almost finished! It will fit any Casio adaptor that accepts 24mm . I'm wondering wether I need to patent it before I release it to the world lol. I think I'll start a new thread so I won't take over this one.

@ThusExtravagant


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaro said:


> And the new prototype to My new strap is almost finished! It will fit any Casio adaptor that accepts 24mm . I'm wondering wether I need to patent it before I release it to the world lol. I think I'll start a new thread so I won't take over this one.
> 
> @ThusExtravagant


I smell a Kickstarter project in the making. 
BTW, patents can get expensive to apply for and maintain from what I've been told. And there are quite a few criteria to meet. Anyway, now I'm curious what your strap design looks like.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Well good news and bad news! We finished the design and made a VERY GOOD prototype that I'm actually wearing as we speak! However the bad news is that my lady was so intrigued by the strap that we will be looking into patenting the design. However we will be posting this up on here soon and hopefully be able to offer them to you guys! Especially the adaptor wearers like myself who have just been looking for that perfect fit but found that many straps were "Too tight or Too Loose" I have slim wrists and have always suffered from watch movement until now. I'll keep you posted .

Amaro


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Gw5600 = perfect








This is what I've been looking for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

wingtcoach said:


> Gw5600 = perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Firstly, apologies for the pic heavy post. As I arrived home and my neighbours shouted to me that they had some parcels for me. As he carried them towards me, I could clearly see the Shapeways box........ My adaptors had arrived!! Yay!

So, as it seems customary, please find below a few (more than a few shots of the adaptors on my DW-6900). The photos are taken with my iPhone 5 so please excuse the quality (macro's especially)

Thanks Keoni!!

This is extremely comfortable, especially on the B/W nato, and leather. The Zulu is a lot thicker and firmer (as you know).

Good Friday gift!

b-)


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

shokka9 said:


> Firstly, apologies for the pic heavy post. As I arrived home and my neighbours shouted to me that they had some parcels for me. As he carried them towards me, I could clearly see the Shapeways box........ My adaptors had arrived!! Yay!
> 
> So, as it seems customary, please find below a few (more than a few shots of the adaptors on my DW-6900). The photos are taken with my iPhone 5 so please excuse the quality (macro's especially)
> 
> ...


Looks great shokka9! I like the B&W NATO strap with both covers. And actually, it looks pretty good without the cover too!


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got mine in for my 5610 and they went on in just a few minutes. I am very pleased with the exception of one of them was 24mm and the other was 22mm. I need another 22mm and I will be set. Waiting on Shapeways to get back to me on this issue but I am sure it will work out. Really impressed with the fit and how easy it was to install the adapters. Wonder if these will fit on a gw 500?


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

waumpuscat said:


> I just got mine in for my 5610 and they went on in just a few minutes. I am very pleased with the exception of one of them was 24mm and the other was 22mm. I need another 22mm and I will be set. Waiting on Shapeways to get back to me on this issue but I am sure it will work out. Really impressed with the fit and how easy it was to install the adapters. Wonder if these will fit on a gw 500?


Hi waumpuscat,

Shapeways customer service usually responds within 1 day with the exception of holidays and weekends. I believe your order got mixed up with someone else's order. Looking forwards to seeing your pics when you get the matching adapter.

Regards,
Keoni


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Keoni, I sent a picture to shapeways showing the two adapters installed with the 22mm band through them. It clearly shows the 24mm compared to the 22mm and I am sure they will help me get another 22mm adapter. Wish I could send pics but keep having trouble inserting photos.


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

I going to try to install these on my gw5600j-1. I think everyone who owns this watch knows your pretty much locked into the stock strap unless your willing to do some modding. I think these adapter might work on it


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

waumpuscat said:


> Wonder if these will fit on a gw 500?


You might be able to modify them to fit, but in my opinion they're going to look terrible. The straps of the GW-500 series (and the end pieces of the MTG-900 bracelet) have a tapered end that's designed to fit into recesses in the case and bezel, and they attach with screws that are larger in diameter than every other G's normal "spring bars." Then there's the whole issue of the little "hooks" in the case that are designed to fit into recesses in the strap, which fit tightly enough to keep the strap attached even if the screws fall out.

I'd love to see an adapter for them, but there are a* lot* more surfaces and angles to consider, and a lot of those angles aren't anywhere close to 90 degrees, which I imagine will make measuring and 3D modelling a lot more challenging. :-( I KNOW there are some better pictures (on this forum!) of the ends of the GW-500 type strap, but can't find them right now.











wingtcoach said:


> I going to try to install these on my gw5600j-1. I think everyone who owns this watch knows your pretty much locked into the stock strap unless your willing to do some modding. I think these adapter might work on it


If you order a matched set of adapters, you'll probably have to do the same "modding" to the adapters, and I REALLY wish I'd thought to take some pictures of the asymmetrical ends of the GW-5600J strap when I got one by accident!

One end of the GW-5600J strap is shaped like Keoni's earliest adapter designs, without the little "stop" that keeps the strap from rotating around the spring bar -- and the other end is like the later design WITH the "stop." Unfortunately, I can't remember if there are any significant differences on the parts of the strap that fit inside the case and are hidden from view when the strap is attached.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

waumpuscat said:


> . Wish I could send pics but keep having trouble inserting photos.


This thread might have reached "critical attachment mass" since people keep using "Reply With Quote" on picture-heavy posts and re-re-posting the same pictures! :-d


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Keoni. said:


> Looks great shokka9! I like the B&W NATO strap with both covers. And actually, it looks pretty good without the cover too!


Thanks bro. Super happy with the adaptors.


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love mine with the 24mm NATO strap but I think pairing it with a 24mm velcro strap will be perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you guys think this strap work with the adapters? I am concerned that the velcro keeper might be a problem
Velcro Sport Watch Band 14 16 18 20 22 24 mm Nylon New | eBay


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

wingtcoach said:


> Do you guys think this strap work with the adapters? I am concerned that the velcro keeper might be a problem
> Velcro Sport Watch Band 14 16 18 20 22 24 mm Nylon New | eBay


Concerned that it might be a problem how, exactly? I imagine that the thicker velcro section of the strap should still be thin enough to fit through the adapter's slots.

The only potential problem I see depends on the larger "effective lug-to-lug width" with the adapters and the size of the wearer's wrist to make sure that the adapters aren't in the way of the velcro sections sticking together -- which would be more likely with a smaller size wrist.


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah that's my same concern. Basically will the adapters somehow interfere with the velcro "keeper" section. I'm desperate for a velcro strap for my gw5000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

This style will definitely work: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sho...-nylon-watch-band-23mm-burgundy-/380831893848

It's basically a double-layer strap -- the inner layer is made of a neoprene-like material and secures with velcro -- then the (very thin) colored nylon layer buckles over that.

The only thing I don't like about it is how the neoprene layer makes the watch "sit up" a little higher on the wrist, but that's a small price to pay for the security and comfort. I just got it over the winter and haven't worn it on a hot summer's day yet, but I suspect that the neoprene might make it a little sweatier underneath than a Zulu-type strap.

It's also the original strap supplied with a lot of "Glide" models, and was designed to fit the 23mm Casio adapters that so many of us have retrofit to other G-Shocks!


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

waumpuscat said:


> I just got mine in for my 5610 and they went on in just a few minutes. I am very pleased with the exception of one of them was 24mm and the other was 22mm.


Interesting that you had an issue too. Both of the ones I got were 22 and if they don't send you a new one and I don't have to send mine back, you can have both of them once they clear my order up.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

wingtcoach said:


> Yeah that's my same concern. Basically will the adapters somehow interfere with the velcro "keeper" section. I'm desperate for a velcro strap for my gw5000
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I might have just what you need.

Amaro


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

One set of mine were perfect, both were 24mm. The other set was one 24 and one 22mm. The 24 was broke. I have emailed them twice and still no response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Amaro, I am interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm working on getting it out as fast as I can. 


Amaro


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

😊


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting. So it's a band with good elasticity?


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Removed for legal reasons


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wingtcoach (Dec 13, 2010)

dcom said:


> Interesting that you had an issue too. Both of the ones I got were 22 and if they don't send you a new one and I don't have to send mine back, you can have both of them once they clear my order up.


Did they ever clear up your order? I have yet to hear a peep from them

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Amaro said:


> Yes, and compared to a few other thicker materials this one is just right, as it doesn't cut circulation.
> 
> Amaro


You know, I'm kind of surprised something like that hasn't been popularized already to at least some degree. I hope you get moving on that patent.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

I know ! I'm actually kind if excited. Let keep it under wraps so I can give you guys the best product. 


Amaro


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

wingtcoach said:


> Did they ever clear up your order? I have yet to hear a peep from them


I just got an email from them saying they will send me a replacement set, hopefully the right size this time. It took them a few days after I sent them a picture proving the print was not what I ordered. I'm guessing anyone else who has recently had a problem with an order will have them cleared up by Shapeways.

I have no need of the 22mm adapters they original sent me and they don't seem to want them back so if you want them, send me a PM. First one to respond gets them.

***The adapters have been claimed***


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

JarenCarter said:


> You know, I'm kind of surprised something like that hasn't been popularized already to at least some degree. I hope you get moving on that patent.


Unfortunately I've come to the realization that I don't have the appropriate funding to get this design patented and all the paperwork done

Amaro


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Amaro said:


> Unfortunately I've come to the realization that I don't have the appropriate funding to get this design patented and all the paperwork done
> 
> Amaro


Ah that's a shame, but yeah patenting can be very costly. Perhaps maybe coming up with a boot strap plan? Make enough sales, hope competition stays low, and be the first to file? Or a small biz loan?

Well whatever you decide, much success to you.


----------



## etejut (Mar 2, 2012)

OK here we go b-)









what to do what to do - 














and here it is - 








and now I will try something different something elegant 









this is cow leather hand made - red stitch competible with adapters - 








pvd rings ..more rings more strap holders oh my..


























that s it b-)


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing etejut! Looks great!


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm getting a bit frustrated with Shapeways. I had originally ordered the 24mm adapters but the ones they sent were 22mm. I contacted their support staff who wanted pictures to show the incorrect size, which I supplied. They said "Oops, we messed up and will send you the correct ones". 

They sent me another set of 22mm adapters. o|

Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

dcom said:


> I'm getting a bit frustrated with Shapeways. I had originally ordered the 24mm adapters but the ones they sent were 22mm. I contacted their support staff who wanted pictures to show the incorrect size, which I supplied. They said "Oops, we messed up and will send you the correct ones".
> 
> They sent me another set of 22mm adapters. o|
> 
> Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.


I just got my Shapeways in two weeks ago, and the funny thing is that I ordered two pairs of 22mm adapters, and received two pairs of 24mm. I decided to just keep them because they don't look too bad with larger straps on my 6900 and 5600.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

dcom said:


> I'm getting a bit frustrated with Shapeways. I had originally ordered the 24mm adapters but the ones they sent were 22mm. I contacted their support staff who wanted pictures to show the incorrect size, which I supplied. They said "Oops, we messed up and will send you the correct ones".
> 
> They sent me another set of 22mm adapters. o|
> 
> Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm.


OMG...I am facepalming as I type. Sorry to hear about your situation. I'm starting to think I should not make the 22mm adapter version available anymore so there won't be any more mismatches or wrong orders.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Keoni. said:


> OMG...I am facepalming as I type. Sorry to hear about your situation. I'm starting to think I should not make the 22mm adapter version available anymore so there won't be any more mismatches or wrong orders.


I'd keep making them because there are a lot of nice 22mm NATO straps in more colors than the 24mm.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Keoni. said:


> OMG...I am facepalming as I type. Sorry to hear about your situation. I'm starting to think I should not make the 22mm adapter version available anymore so there won't be any more mismatches or wrong orders.


I prefer the 22mm adapters as well. For comfort and strap selection the 22mm works best for me. I would think that Shapeways would have the ability to check the sizing before shipping their orders.


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

Same thing happened to me. Ordered on size got another, twice!! Maybe they will get it right


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Guess I'm one of the few who got their orders right the first time !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

waumpuscat said:


> Same thing happened to me. Ordered on size got another, twice!! Maybe they will get it right


They're going to send me a 3rd set and I asked them to have someone physically check to make sure the size is right. If the wrong ones come again, I may have to sell my 24mm straps and get some 22mm ones.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

dcom said:


> They're going to send me a 3rd set and I asked them to have someone physically check to make sure the size is right. If the wrong ones come again, I may have to sell my 24mm straps and get some 22mm ones.


I'll buy em'! Let me know what you decide

Amaro


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

STEELINOX said:


> Guess I'm one of the few who got their orders right the first time !


Me too, and I ordered the 22mm ones ;-).


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got an email from Shapeways. My order for the adapters for the GA-1000 is on its way! I should be getting it soon. So I'll share pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Marcello GT (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, I am now in for a trifecta - ordered one set of each variation in CBP, with an ETS of June 30. 

By the way, Keoni, please accept my sincere congratulations for your efforts and persistence. One needs only to look at the steady line of no longer available designs under your name to gain a sense of respect for your work. By all means, keep it up!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Marcello GT said:


> Well, I am now in for a trifecta - ordered one set of each variation in CBP, with an ETS of June 30.
> 
> By the way, Keoni, please accept my sincere congratulations for your efforts and persistence. One needs only to look at the steady line of no longer available designs under your name to gain a sense of respect for your work. By all means, keep it up!


Thanks Marcello GT! Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Marcello GT (Mar 28, 2008)

You're welcome Keoni, and to be true I am quite anxious to get the items. As I have several G-Shocks in the right size brackets (16mm - 18mm lug sizes) I truly expect to buy many more of your adapters. Now the wait is on!


----------



## waumpuscat (Feb 15, 2014)

dcom said:


> They're going to send me a 3rd set and I asked them to have someone physically check to make sure the size is right. If the wrong ones come again, I may have to sell my 24mm straps and get some 22mm ones.


Drew, if they send me another set 24s they are yours.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, that works for me, but let's hope they get things straightened out.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

I was one of the first people to order the adapters and I got the rigth size the first time. I guess now they must be getting alot of orders so mistakes can happen. If you don't measure they look the same to the operator. Hopefully they will measure each adapters before they ship out from now.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Got the adapters today. I got both plastic and metal materials. I also have two new designs. I'll just post a few pics now. Will post more later.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Pour me some in yellow and box em up KEONI !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm still looking to buy a pair for my GWM 5610  if anyone wants to let a pair go I'm willing to take it off your hands. Unfortunately my regular G-shock adaptors were faulty and split?? 








They just separated there, so I put some hear to it and fuses it back together 

Amaro


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Nvm I Just ordered a set in coral red. Hopefully I get what I ordered 

Amaro


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> Pour me some in yellow and box em up KEONI !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just found out today that Shapeways now offers yellow and green colors!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaro said:


> Nvm I Just ordered a set in coral red. Hopefully I get what I ordered
> 
> Amaro


It seems to me that most of the mix-ups were the black colored ones because that seems to be the most popular color. However the coral red is the second most popular color. Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## andree4live (Jun 11, 2014)

Do they send to Germany? Looks interesting. Quality is good? 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

andree4live said:


> Do they send to Germany? Looks interesting. Quality is good?


They apparently ship to every country on the planet:


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

andree4live said:


> Do they send to Germany? Looks interesting. Quality is good?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


The texture on the black color is not as smooth as I would like, but it's definitely strong and heat resistant. I boiled this material in water for over 10 minutes and it still kept the original shape.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Here are the tools I used for removing the residue from the inside of the pin hole area.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

And here the other two versions of the adapters.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

The first version for the aviators (the white one) def look much better. Are you going to offer it in 22 mm and in black steel?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

How to order the 22mm Aviation end adapters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> It seems to me that most of the mix-ups were the black colored ones because that seems to be the most popular color. However the coral red is the second most popular color. Looking forward to seeing your pics!


Gotcha!!!

Amaro


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cioran said:


> The first version for the aviators (the white one) def look much better. Are you going to offer it in 22 mm and in black steel?


Yes. They are there now. One thing I wonder is if all Aviator series use the same pin ole widths. This is something that I'm not sure about. For the ga-10000, it was about 2.5 mm.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> How to order the 22mm Aviation end adapters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's available now. All of the colors are selected. Just finished the 22mm version about 30 min ago.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Whatever happened to those GX56 adaptors 

Amaro


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaro said:


> Whatever happened to those GX56 adaptors
> 
> Amaro


I've been so busy I totally forgot about that. Sorry. Will go check out the GX56 this weekend. Also need to check out the GW9000.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Went to a store today. They didn't have the GX56 or GW9000... So unless someone can take the measurements for me, I won't be able to confirm if a new adapter design is needed.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> Went to a store today. They didn't have the GX56 or GW9000... So unless someone can take the measurements for me, I won't be able to confirm if a new adapter design is needed.


I got you! I should be home around 7pm or so. I'll post up the measurements.

Amaro


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

It's funny the things you notice when you're thinking about things. Today I saw a stranger wearing a GX56... Of course I couldn't ask him to remove it so I could take it apart and take measurements...


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

Got my adapters yesterday. WELL DONE. If you're thinking about getting them. Just do it. They're perfect. VERY nice job Keoni!! Thanks again! Now for the pics:


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

aaris said:


> Got my adapters yesterday. WELL DONE. If you're thinking about getting them. Just do it. They're perfect. VERY nice job Keoni!! Thanks again! Now for the pics:
> View attachment 1531932


 Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

The saga with Shapeways continues for me. After getting my 2nd set of adapters that were supposed to be 24mm but turned out to be 22mm, I was given an apology from Shapeways indicating they would send me a 3rd set and that the production team would take extra care to make sure they were correct.

I asked them for an update since it was 2 weeks ago that they opened an official complaint regarding this and today I got an update that said:
Thanks for checking in on this. My apologies for the delay here, production was looking into the matter and responded while I was out of the office.
Production believes that since this is the second time the model has turned out in this manner that they might not be able to get the model to the level of accuracy necessary.
I apologize for the great inconvenience this has caused you and was hoping to see a different response here.

For your trouble I'd like to offer you either a store credit or refund, whicever your prefer. Again, I apologize this is the only solution I can offer currently.
Let me know which method you prefer and I'll be sure to take care of it for you right away.

​Seriously? I'm calling BS on this because I believe Keoni gave them a correctly sized model.

I told them to just send me a refund because all this isn't worth it.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Makes sense to me, refund away !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

dcom said:


> The saga with Shapeways continues for me. After getting my 2nd set of adapters that were supposed to be 24mm but turned out to be 22mm, I was given an apology from Shapeways indicating they would send me a 3rd set and that the production team would take extra care to make sure they were correct.
> 
> I asked them for an update since it was 2 weeks ago that they opened an official complaint regarding this and today I got an update that said:
> Thanks for checking in on this. My apologies for the delay here, production was looking into the matter and responded while I was out of the office.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experience. I think it's about time I figure out how to make these using traditional production methods. If anybody knows people that does mold injection stuff, or even CNC, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Keoni. said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. I think it's about time I figure out how to make these using traditional production methods. If anybody knows people that does mold injection stuff, or even CNC, please let me know. Thanks!


I want to make sure it's not just me though. When they make a 24mm adapter, the inside dimension of the space where the strap slides through is supposed to be 24mm, not 22, right?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

dcom said:


> I want to make sure it's not just me though. When they make a 24mm adapter, the inside dimension of the space where the strap slides through is supposed to be 24mm, not 22, right?


24 shuld be inside width to accommodate the 24mm wide strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

dcom said:


> I want to make sure it's not just me though. When they make a 24mm adapter, the inside dimension of the space where the strap slides through is supposed to be 24mm, not 22, right?


Yes. Actually the width of the space between is more like 24.5 to allow for straps that don't have even edges. Nylon straps warp over time. Leather also stretches and changes shape. I haven't seen where they print, but I can imagine a room full of 3d printers. And it would be easy to confuse two adapters that are different by only 2mm. I think most of the objects they print are vastly different from each other.

Ideally, I would have my own 3d printer, but most desktop versions, don't have the resolution I require for the level of accuracy I want.


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

dcom said:


> I want to make sure it's not just me though. When they make a 24mm adapter, the inside dimension of the space where the strap slides through is supposed to be 24mm, not 22, right?


Well I can confirm that it is not just you. I officially received my long awaited for pair of adapters and they are a complete disappointment. One of the adapters is not even round on a corner it's shaved flat for some reason 








And I got two different sizes smh








And they're dirty lol. Hate to say it but *cough* that's why some manufacturing is shipped overseas *cough* 

And the bars feel a bit flimsy but that's least of the issues at hand haha

Amaro


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm thinking they're not quite ready for prime-time. :-(


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> It's funny the things you notice when you're thinking about things. Today I saw a stranger wearing a GX56... Of course I couldn't ask him to remove it so I could take it apart and take measurements...


Well, I guess I'm not going to bother with making adapters for the GX56 anymore now that the model has been discontinued.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

riffraff said:


> I'm thinking they're not quite ready for prime-time. :-(


Shapeways has been in business for seven years, and it shouldn't be that difficult to take the correct parts out of the printer and put them in a box!

Are Keoni's adapters so popular that Shapeways has a pile of adapters that someone is trying to match up into pairs, and doing a horrible job? The differences between the adapters in Amaro's pictures looks like it couldn't possibly be explained by variances in shrinkage in the printing process -- are they coming off two printers, one in desperate need of recalibration, or is it just human error?

Shapeways doesn't make or manufacture anything -- they're just like a higher-tech version of FedEx Office (formerly Kinko's) and several rows of printers that customers can access remotely. Imagine if FedEx Office was mixing up 50% of their paper printing jobs!



Keoni. said:


> Well, I guess I'm not going to bother with making adapters for the GX56 anymore now that the model has been discontinued.


Because the thousands (or tens of thousands) of GX-56's already sold won't be a big enough market? ;-)

It really sounds like your first order of business should be to contact Shapeways and ask them why they can't put the right print jobs in the right box. As mentioned above, they've got ONE JOB to do on their end and it shouldn't be that difficult! (Your job, DESIGNING the things in the first place, is the hardest part and now you're counting on them to do their job right in order for you to make a profit.)

While we have no idea how many adapters you're actually selling, anecdotal evidence from this forum suggests that Shapeways is messing up about half the orders from WUS members, and that can't be helping future sales. :-(


----------



## Amaro (Jun 29, 2011)

Wtf??? Sooooo..... I have contacted shape way and no response yet, however I just noticed this:








No offense to Keoni cause you did a good job at designing these (even though the angle for the stopper is a bit too 90 degree angleish); but if these are watch adaptors how in hell are these supposed to attach to a watch with no hope for the pin bars?

Amaro


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Amaro said:


> Wtf??? Sooooo..... I have contacted shape way and no response yet, however I just noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't read the whole thread.
The print residue is an easy fix. Just need a toothpick to clear it out.

Also, I've added model numbers to the adapters now. It should be difficult to mix up the adapters from now on.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried em liked em !









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

To be fair to Shapeways, I did contact them about the wrong sized adapters. Their customer service representative answered my email within half a day and they did ship the correct sized pair to me. They acknowledged their mistake and made it right. 

As for the whitish powder like substance in the spring bar holes; it is an easy job to push them out with a toothpick or small jewelers screwdriver. 

Thank you Keoni for designing and offering them for us to buy; the adapters work great on my 5600 and 6900! I have the Casio version adapters, but these are way nicer.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Keoni says that he had a 24mm adapter for the Aviators, but he hasn't made them available at Shapeways yet. When & if he does I hope to get some & hope I like them better than the Casio Nato adapters. If not I will go to the metal bracelet. 
kev


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

I think the first thing I noticed was the food. Looks delicious Steelinox!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

bugeyed said:


> Keoni says that he had a 24mm adapter for the Aviators, but he hasn't made them available at Shapeways yet. When & if he does I hope to get some & hope I like them better than the Casio Nato adapters. If not I will go to the metal bracelet.
> kev


I have the 24 mm adapter version uploaded, but one big reason I'm hesitating is because I don't want the 22/24 mix-ups happening with these adapters too. So right now I'm trying to think of a way to mark the adapters so they'll be visibly different without changing the form too much. However the design of these adapters leave little room for placing distinctive marks.


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

Keoni. said:


> I have the 24 mm adapter version uploaded ...


Will these new adaptors work with all of the aviators, for example the GW-3000B-1A


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

BJAS1961 said:


> Will these new adaptors work with all of the aviators, for example the GW-3000B-1A


Yes they will, I just received my 22 mm black plastic and gun-metal (that is actually what they call black finish) and they fit perfectly with my 3000BB. They are simply awesome and they fit very well. Also, the standard double headed screw fits well. One thing to keep in mind is they will not work with standard Zulu straps simply because the watch is just too big (Keoni's adapters could not be smaller or less discrete and be able to actually fit the strap through). On that note if anyone can recommend the zulu straps which have longer short piece (it should be at least 1.5 cm longer than on standard zulu), I would greatly appreciate the advice. That aside, I think we owe Keoni a great deal of props for all the good work he's done.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Cioran said:


> Yes they will, I just received my 22 mm black plastic and gun-metal (that is actually what they call black finish) and they fit perfectly with my 3000BB. They are simply awesome and they fit very well. Also, the standard double headed screw fits well. One thing to keep in mind is they will not work with standard Zulu straps simply because the watch is just too big (Keoni's adapters could not be smaller or less discrete and be able to actually fit the strap through). On that note if anyone can recommend the zulu straps which have longer short piece (it should be at least 1.5 cm longer than on standard zulu), I would greatly appreciate the advice. That aside, I think we owe Keoni a great deal of props for all the good work he's done.


Not sure what you are referring to when you say "short piece". Nor do I understand the reference to the standard Zulu not working because the watch is too big. Might it be possible that you are saying standard Zulu when you mean NATO strap or 5 ring Zulu? That would make sense to me.
kev


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

I think bugeyed/kev above is correct:



Cioran said:


> Yes they will, I just received my 22 mm black plastic and gun-metal (that is actually what they call black finish) and they fit perfectly with my 3000BB. They are simply awesome and they fit very well. Also, the standard double headed screw fits well. One thing to keep in mind is they will not work with standard Zulu straps simply because the watch is just too big (Keoni's adapters could not be smaller or less discrete and be able to actually fit the strap through). On that note if anyone can recommend the zulu straps which have longer short piece (it should be at least 1.5 cm longer than on standard zulu), I would greatly appreciate the advice. That aside, I think we owe Keoni a great deal of props for all the good work he's done.


This sites sells both Zulu and NATO straps, and their definitions match up with the definitions I've seen elsewhere, and in many other Watchuseek threads: ZULU Strap vs NATO Strap Difference

For what (I think) is probably a good picture of the problem Cioran is describing, there's this thread -- especially the second post and the pictures by Sedi: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-zulu-strap-dw5600e-question-sorry-814808.html

Based on all of that (and multiple sites/vendors that sell NATO and Zulu straps) the "standard" Zulu strap seems to be the "3-ring" version that consists of ONE layer of nylon webbing, and thus works with ALL G-Shocks on adapters.

I agree that the above quote is probably trying to say_ "One thing to keep in mind is these adapters will not work with many 5-ring Zulu straps or NATO straps simply because the watch is just too big (Keoni's adapters could not be smaller or less discrete and be able to actually fit the strap through). On that note if anyone can recommend a 5-ring Zulu or NATO strap which has a longer short piece I would greatly appreciate the advice. That aside, I think we owe Keoni a great deal of props for all the good work he's done." _

These adapters (and really any aftermarket adapters) work quite nicely with any 3-ring strap, simply because there IS NO "short piece" or additional hardware to get in the way.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike, that is exactly what I meant to say. For some reason (most likely the reason is my ignorance) I thought that Zulu is the one with two layers. So, I gladly stand corrected-it will work with three piece nylon strap (zulu) but it will not work with standard size NATO strap as the short strap (I see they call it a flap) is too short to accommodate the size of the watch-exactly like on Sedi's pictures (but actually worse because the Gw3000 is quite bigger than 5600). Thanks again for your help in clarifying my post.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad to be able to help out (and glad I was reading that correctly!) :-!


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Cioran said:


> Yes they will, I just received my 22 mm black plastic and gun-metal (that is actually what they call black finish) and they fit perfectly with my 3000BB. They are simply awesome and they fit very well. Also, the standard double headed screw fits well. One thing to keep in mind is they will not work with standard Zulu straps simply because the watch is just too big (Keoni's adapters could not be smaller or less discrete and be able to actually fit the strap through). On that note if anyone can recommend the zulu straps which have longer short piece (it should be at least 1.5 cm longer than on standard zulu), I would greatly appreciate the advice. That aside, I think we owe Keoni a great deal of props for all the good work he's done.


Thanks Cioran for the encouragement!  I hope to see some pics of your GW-3000 when you get straps that fit your needs.


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Few very poor pictures of my green gw3000 on several different straps:

On strapcode g10 canvas strap in camo pattern


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















On Strapcode G10 green canvas





















and on Superchrono Tank NATO in forest green





















The aviator adapters are just fantastic and, I would dare say, much better done than the adapters for regular Gs-these aviator straps fit perfectly and the straps just hug the wrist and the watch doesn't sit too high. Very very well done and extremely comfortable. Also, these were in green plastic (just about the ugliest green color I have seen in my life) but were easy to dye and endured heat without any problems. More on the way in other colors. Thanks Keoni.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these photos Cioran! Your custom green color looks great. Very nice combination.


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, has anyone tried the adapter of GW-3000 in a GW-A1000?

Thanks.


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ordered and received mine the other day, one of them is for a 16mm lug size and the other 18mm









They've been pretty responsive and I'm confident they'll straighten it out but I was a little bummed when I opened the package.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

mgh1967 said:


> Ordered and received mine the other day, one of them is for a 16mm lug size and the other 18mm
> 
> They've been pretty responsive and I'm confident they'll straighten it out but I was a little bummed when I opened the package.


Their attention to detail over at Shapeways is almost nonexistent. What adapter size did you order and what lug width did you expect? I have an extra pair of 24mm adapters that fit the Rangeman (16mm lug width). If that's what you need, drop me a PM with your address and I'll send them to you.

It took Shapeways 3 tries to get mine right.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

mgh1967 said:


> Ordered and received mine the other day, one of them is for a 16mm lug size and the other 18mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show the other side of the adapters? Are the "1624" and "1824" markings visible?


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Keoni,

Here's a couple of pictures of the backs.

This one looks like that's an 8. 









Looks like a 6









Got an email this morning they are sending new ones out by the 8th.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> Can you show the other side of the adapters? Are the "1624" and "1824" markings visible?
> 
> View attachment 1578743


Wow -- you come up with a simple but highly efficient way to help the morons at Shapeways by just putting the size (or model number) RIGHT ON THE ADAPTERS....

...and they apparently don't bother to read them. o|

Is there something that THEY can do with their ordering process to fix this?

If I were to order three sets of the same size adapters, do they print on one printer, one after the other, or do they print on six different printers and someone has to go gather them up? (I'm guessing it's the latter, which might be part of the problem.)


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, one thing is for sure. Shapeways has high volume sales.  I have no idea how many designers have uploaded designs. Not to mention how many other orders are going on. So I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt. After all, they have helped me to realize many of my ideas. And I really appreciate that. I will be getting my own CNC machine soon though. I've got lots of other things I want to try making. I wish I had my own 3D printer though. But there's currently nothing on the market in my budget that can create the resolution I need for some of my designs.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

I would LIKE to give them the benefit of the doubt as well, and I'm sure they're swamped with all manner of 3D printing orders because *that's what they DO. *They make their super-high resolution printers available to people to print items for a fee, and then they send those items out.

On the other hand, since a big part of what they do *should be* putting the right 3D creation in the right box, do they have this same problem with their other orders? If I order a 3D printed mini TARDIS to put on my desk, am I going to wind up getting a 3D printed piggy bank in the mail instead? (Yes, it's amazing just how many things people have designed and put in Shapeway's "catalog.")

We have no idea how many of these adapters you're selling, and it's possible (but unlikely) that 99% of the orders are correct and it's ONLY the WUS members who are getting the wrong adapters -- but those are the ones we're reading about in this thread. :-(

Prospective customers here would probably prefer to see "I'll give them a call -- again! -- and see if they can't straighten this out" rather than "I'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt, and when they screw up your order YOU'LL have to call them yourself." I realize that you're "just" the designer, not their customer service department, but their (apparent) lack of customer service could start to impact your sales.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Perhaps we should pool resources and buy KEONI a printer !


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

STEELINOX said:


> Perhaps we should pool resources and buy KEONI a printer !


Keoni, print me a replacement bezel for my DW5300 and I would consider it! : )


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Derek N said:


> Keoni, print me a replacement bezel for my DW5300 and I would consider it! : )


Actually, I've recently been thinking about making bezels for G-Shocks. 
Not replicas of original G-Shock bezels, but replacement bezels of different designs. I'm not sure if that is what you'd be interested in though. Unfortunately, I don't have a DW5300. And I heard they are really difficult to find these days.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

mgh1967 said:


> Keoni,
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of the backs.
> 
> ...


Hmm, these markings are not as easy to see when printed. I might have to make them more clear.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

dcom said:


> Their attention to detail over at Shapeways is almost nonexistent. What adapter size did you order and what lug width did you expect? I have an extra pair of 24mm adapters that fit the Rangeman (16mm lug width). If that's what you need, drop me a PM with your address and I'll send them to you.
> 
> It took Shapeways 3 tries to get mine right.


I'm glad you finally got what you ordered. Hope to see pics if possible.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Mike K said:


> I would LIKE to give them the benefit of the doubt as well, and I'm sure they're swamped with all manner of 3D printing orders because *that's what they DO. *They make their super-high resolution printers available to people to print items for a fee, and then they send those items out.
> 
> On the other hand, since a big part of what they do *should be* putting the right 3D creation in the right box, do they have this same problem with their other orders? If I order a 3D printed mini TARDIS to put on my desk, am I going to wind up getting a 3D printed piggy bank in the mail instead? (Yes, it's amazing just how many things people have designed and put in Shapeway's "catalog.")
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion Mike. I'll contact Shapeways again. This time to ask them how they print multi-part models and to see if there is anyway they can add additional quality control measures.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> Perhaps we should pool resources and buy KEONI a printer !


That would be a dream come true.  Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Keoni. said:


> Actually, I've recently been thinking about making bezels for G-Shocks.
> Not replicas of original G-Shock bezels, but replacement bezels of different designs.


I'm *very* glad to hear this! I'm sure a lot of "purists" and watch geeks would love to see perfect copies of the original bezels, but those could be a nightmare to design AND cause interesting legal issues.

(A lot of bezels have holes for the buttons, and are made of a flexible plastic to stretch over the buttons when installing. I'm not sure Shapeways' "soft flexible" plastic is flexible enough for that, but the other person designing bezels got around that problem by designing "slots" for the buttons instead. On the legal side of things: Jay Leno has guys to design replacement parts for his classic cars and there's nobody left at the Auburn Automobile Company to sue him! On the other hand, Casio MIGHT get bent out of shape over a perfect copy of one of their bezels but if they've already stopped making the part that makes for an interesting "gray area.")

With a bezel that ISN'T an actual copy, though, I'm REASONABLY sure that a lot of "non-purists" would be happy to buy a functional bezel that gets their old classic G out of the sock drawer and back on their wrist, even if it looks a little different! :-!



Keoni. said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Mike. I'll contact Shapeways again. This time to ask them how they print multi-part models and to see if there is anyway they can add additional quality control measures.


Glad to hear it, and you might mention dcom's "three tries to get it right" experience -- getting the order wrong the first time is an unfortunate mistake, and (unfortunately) not an isolated incident. Getting it wrong the second time, when they were trying to correct the problem, was just sloppy on Shapeways' part.

It's a sad state of affairs when customers have to help companies figure out what they're doing wrong, but they're a relatively new business in a fairly new industry and I think we all want to see them -- and you! -- succeed.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Mike K said:


> I'm *very* glad to hear this! I'm sure a lot of "purists" and watch geeks would love to see perfect copies of the original bezels, but those could be a nightmare to design AND cause interesting legal issues.
> 
> (A lot of bezels have holes for the buttons, and are made of a flexible plastic to stretch over the buttons when installing. I'm not sure Shapeways' "soft flexible" plastic is flexible enough for that, but the other person designing bezels got around that problem by designing "slots" for the buttons instead. On the legal side of things: Jay Leno has guys to design replacement parts for his classic cars and there's nobody left at the Auburn Automobile Company to sue him! On the other hand, Casio MIGHT get bent out of shape over a perfect copy of one of their bezels but if they've already stopped making the part that makes for an interesting "gray area.")
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike  I've written to Shapeways and they already replied to me. I've written back to clarify some more. I believe this will all get worked out. BTW, I've ordered a 3D printer which should arrive some time in 2 or 3 months. When I receive my printer, I'll be able to test new bezels much faster than having to wait a weeks before trying out a design. I'm looking forwards to that!

I've also figured out a way to make bezels with holes for the buttons instead of slots. But I'll have to try it to see if it works. I think my first test subject will be the G5600E.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Keoni. said:


> Thanks Mike  I've written to Shapeways and they already replied to me. I've written back to clarify some more. I believe this will all get worked out. BTW, I've ordered a 3D printer which should arrive some time in 2 or 3 months. When I receive my printer, I'll be able to test new bezels much faster than having to wait a weeks before trying out a design. I'm looking forwards to that!
> 
> I've also figured out a way to make bezels with holes for the buttons instead of slots. But I'll have to try it to see if it works. I think my first test subject will be the G5600E.


What great news! I am looking forward to your new bezel designs. Will the finish be smooth or grainy like the black Shapeways adaptors?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

mgh1967 said:


> Ordered and received mine the other day, one of them is for a 16mm lug size and the other 18mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received my replacements the other day and they got them right! Put them on one of my DW5600's, fit perfectly


----------



## tommek81 (Jul 23, 2014)

just ordered my pair form shapeways.... im in europe.. how long i have to wait


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

tommek81 said:


> just ordered my pair form shapeways.... im in europe.. how long i have to wait











From: Shapeways | About - How it works

Shipping Information - Shapeways


----------



## tommek81 (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks .. i saw that ... seems that i will be waiting for a loooong time


----------



## tommek81 (Jul 23, 2014)

and they are here... this looks very fragile... am i wrong?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

tommek81 said:


> and they are here... this looks very fragile... am i wrong?


It really depends on what you mean by "fragile" and what you're expecting of the watch. Most plastic strap adapters aren't going to hold up a 100kg weight, but neither are the watch's springbars!

All the adapters have to do is hold a 60g or 80g watch onto to the strap, which then does most of the structural "work." Even Casio's own plastic adapters seem a little flimsy and flexible at first, but they seem to do a fine job!


----------



## samukz (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi there, am new to the forum n very interested to get the adapters designed by Keoni.
Just wondering if anyone ordered the Stainless Steel - Bronze-infused stainless steel with visible print lines and rough feel? Would be great if anyone can share some images for the real thing. Any problem without coating?
Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## dburgess1231 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am a month into ordering a set for my 5600. I got one correct one the first shipment, and then an incorrect pair the second and THIRD time. Now I have to wait another week and a half to see if they can ship it correctly the 4th time around... I just want to wear my watch, which was a xmas gift.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

dburgess1231 said:


> I am a month into ordering a set for my 5600. I got one correct one the first shipment, and then an incorrect pair the second and THIRD time. Now I have to wait another week and a half to see if they can ship it correctly the 4th time around... I just want to wear my watch, which was a xmas gift.


Ouch -- it sounds like the "three tries to get it right" and the subsequent quality control discussion in July didn't help much, and unfortunately Keoni hasn't logged on here since November 25. :-(

I have no idea if he can help get Shapeways' problem figured out, but have you tried the "contact designer" link from the Shapeways page?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

So glad I got mine before they changed whatever it is - staff, inventory processes, packaging, that caused all this for this poor customer !


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah me too. I ordered early on 2 sets of adapters. I have one spare in case I break one or for another watch later on. They have been very strong and durable. No complaints on the quality.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> So glad I got mine before they changed whatever it is - staff, inventory processes, packaging, that caused all this for this poor customer !
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...





ferrarista said:


> yeah me too. I ordered early on 2 sets of adapters. I have one spare in case I break one or for another watch later on. They have been very strong and durable. No complaints on the quality.


i have a (used) 6900 incoming and a 24mm 5 rings zulu that lying around unused since the only 24mm watch i have is broken, so i have some interest in this strap adaptor. but the shipping to indonesia is pretty steep for a nine dollar piece and buying in bulk doesn't seem to give a discount. any place to get this adaptor other than shapeways?


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

domoon said:


> ...i have some interest in this strap adaptor. but the shipping to indonesia is pretty steep for a nine dollar piece and buying in bulk doesn't seem to give a discount. any place to get this adaptor other than shapeways?


Unless you've got some sort of access to a 3D printer, no, there's probably not.

You might try contacting Keoni directly since he was about to get a 3D printer himself, but the quality of the home printers isn't quite as good as the ones Shapeways uses, and he'd still have to ship them to Indonesia himself.

Your best bet would probably be using the "normal" adapters from Casio instead, but I have NO IDEA where you could source them locally. Usually Tiktox.com is the best bet for people outside the US, but I have no idea how much they would charge for shipping.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh... guess either i just bite the bullet, or find some people here to order together and bulk shipping.. i hope the mixed order shenanigans on the last posts didn't happen..
Thank you, Mike 

talkapatled


----------



## wilsonhui (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wanted to share that with a bit of minor adjustment with an exacto knife, the 1622 adapter can be modified to fit a Baby-G for my wife. After trying to cut this adapter, I can assure you that the material is quite strong. Here's the adapter in action:














Thanks Keoni!


----------



## certifyed3d (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys

This 3d printed GA100 bezel is smthng I designed and I tried out recently. Here is a picture:














I am now testing out gold-plated brass material.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Just broke one of my shape ways NATO adapters by taking off my sweater 

Be wary!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Google Jays and Kays They're from California and sell on e-bay and etsy.


----------



## Bermannyc (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi

I currently have a 5600bc and want to switch to a nylon strap. The Casio adaptors look horrid. I was poking around and found these two options. Keoni and Jays and Kays. The Keoni one looks nice but was concerned about the durability (see a few posts ago). Has anyone else had any problems with durability?


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Have used these red KEONI Shapeways for sometime now for the RANGEMAN... No problems so far...

Just received these light gray ones for The Beast. The spec and fit is excellent for both G's...









Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

nick_sixx said:


> Just broke one of my shape ways NATO adapters by taking off my sweater
> 
> Be wary!


I do not understand why anyone needs to be "wary" as it seems that you obviously hooked the watch somehow and forcing an arm thru a sleeve or whatever has caused a catastrophic failure of the end link... IMHO, the link did what it is spossed to do = break! After all, I dont think you would want the link to do much more than this as if you got yourself "hooked" up on something more serious than a sleeve, this is what I would want it to do...

The thing is strapped still thru the other endlink and is therefor not going anywheres, less you want to try and do this thru the other sleeve!


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> I do not understand why anyone needs to be "wary" as it seems that you obviously hooked the watch somehow and forcing an arm thru a sleeve or whatever has caused a catastrophic failure of the end link... IMHO, the link did what it is spossed to do = break! After all, I dont think you would want the link to do much more than this as if you got yourself "hooked" up on something more serious than a sleeve, this is what I would want it to do...
> 
> The thing is strapped still thru the other endlink and is therefor not going anywheres, less you want to try and do this thru the other sleeve!


That reply appears to me absurd, STEELINOX. The forces involved in the every-day situation of pulling a sweater over and entangling it with the watch are very small. Comparing that to a possibly dangerous situation where the watch-band is caught by something with more force is ridiculously out of proportion. Furthermore you make a logical fallacy by suggesting that: Were the adaptor not to break due to a low force, it would not break when a greater force is applied. You seem to do that in order to introduce the failure, after the fact, as a safety feature.

Please be careful, some readers might confuse this obvious lapse while writing for insincerity.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

sdog said:


> That reply appears to me absurd, STEELINOX. The forces involved in the every-day situation of pulling a sweater over and entangling it with the watch are very small. Comparing that to a possibly dangerous situation where the watch-band is caught by something with more force is ridiculously out of proportion. Furthermore you make a logical fallacy by suggesting that: Were the adaptor not to break due to a low force, it would not break when a greater force is applied. You seem to do that in order to introduce the failure, after the fact, as a safety feature.
> 
> Please be careful, some readers might confuse this obvious lapse while writing for insincerity.


Thats okay and I understand your thinking...

Lets keep things in perspective Folks:

1. We are talking about "plastic" not carbon fibre or mil spec "anything" !
2. We're also talkin about 3D printed plastic, so the jury may be still out on what we need to understand about what it is that we need to expect from said process and the materials being molded.
3. These SHAPEWAYS end links cost - what - $12 give or take, so are we placing too high a expectation from pieces of plastic that equate to about Blockbuster Movie night walk in admission, really, lets try and be realistic...

I would not place that much stock in these litl pieces of plastic... And if one of em broke becuz I snagged the watch while poking an arm thru a sleeve - trust me, I am not going to be that disappointed, fact is, I will prolly - likely, order another set and trust in the Force, becuz afterall, the setup we are looking at here is end links and a nato style strap, which, if you understand the purpose of the setup, will in the unlikely event of strap pin fx, that you may still have the watch secured by the other end link (which in the OPs brokey situation as illustrated, has)...

So, please discuss...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some pics of the adapters on my new 5610.

























Communication was also great from Shapeway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Calvin_XC (Mar 9, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Some pics of the adapters on my new 5610.
> 
> View attachment 4595698
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. 
Free shipping internationally, gotta order more at one go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Calvin_XC said:


> Looks awesome.
> Free shipping internationally, gotta order more at one go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the model number of the adapters for your 5610?


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got and installed my 1622 adapters. Had a bit of a scare as they included the loose plastic tag from the 1624 but turned out to fit my many 22mm NATOs so they were 1622s after all.

Getting the spring bar in was a PITA. You have to clean the hole out first and I suggest some soap to get them in.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

STEELINOX said:


> Tried em liked em !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best photo ever. Especially since I'm hungry. The red looks good on that watch. Waiting on my adapters now.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just ordered mine. How long does it roughly take for delivery?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SNIPSNAP (Aug 21, 2015)

i use adapter for dw6900 custom paint bezel and adapter, with zulu straps 24 "camo multicam", looks nice, Enjoy


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Calvin_XC said:


> Looks awesome.
> Free shipping internationally, gotta order more at one go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the criteria for free shipping? Is it on bulk orders? I see they are charging me $19.99 for international shipping.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought these Shapeway adaptors and put them on my Rangeman. It broke in one day. Not happy. I was surprised at how cheap they look and feel. The real bad part is I bought 3 sets. I am not even going to try the other 2. I put my casio adaptors back on and call it a day.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I bought these Shapeway adaptors and put them on my Rangeman. It broke in one day. Not happy. I was surprised at how cheap they look and feel. The real bad part is I bought 3 sets. I am not even going to try the other 2. I put my casio adaptors back on and call it a day.


I had mine on a 5600 and it broke in less than a month. I really like how they look, but I was just adjusting my watch on my wrist with a little bit of pressure and it broke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine arrived today, but I was so disappointed to find out they sent me *mismatched pairs.* :-(



Still waiting for their response. To be honest this puts a damper on my plans for future purchases. Anyone have a link on alternative strap adapters?


----------



## Rufus (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought some adaptors from ebay seller JayandKays that look a lot like the casio adaptors. They are good.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Rufus said:


> I bought some adaptors from ebay seller JayandKays that look a lot like the casio adaptors. They are good.


Found them, thanks!


----------



## shagam (Apr 26, 2015)

I got the other half of Tsarli's order....got my order from Shapeways today and I got one 22mm and one 24mm...grrr...


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

i was going to buy a pair of these up until the last few posts


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Shapeways sent me a replacement pair for the mismatch ones I got. Excellent customer service, I just hope the adapters themselves are good enough for G-Shock tough use.


----------



## garbman17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Order mine in 08 September. 
Got an email today:
*(Hi,*
Thanks again for placing an order with Shapeways. Unfortunately, we are unable to manufacture one of the products in order #1.......
Given the nature of 3D printing, every now and then we catch designs that are too fragile to create in certain materials. Though we do our best to identify these issues as early as possible, some are only found during the manufacturing process
We will refund €18.88 to your original payment method for the following

Too bad that I already waiting for a five ring Zulu from Natostrapco that is challenge to fit in other adapters.
:-(


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess this means that Shapeways G-Shock adapters are now officially extinct? Too bad, I kinda like them. But if the material itself isn't up to the task then best discontinue than to force it.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

garbman17 said:


> Got an email today:
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks again for placing an order with Shapeways. Unfortunately, we are unable to manufacture one of the products in order #1.......
> ...


How many "products" did you order from them? Were the adapters the only item ordered? As this thread shows, Shapeways has successfully *printed* this design dozens or hundreds of times, but only they and Keoni know the exact number.



Tsarli said:


> I guess this means that Shapeways G-Shock adapters are now officially extinct? Too bad, I kinda like them. But if the material itself isn't up to the task then best discontinue than to force it.


It sounds like Shapeways is blaming the problem on the design itself, rather than their failure to match them up properly. :-d Shapeways' so-called "quality control" isn't up to the task of putting two MATCHED adapters in the same box, and at this point *their* incompetence is actually costing *Keoni* money!

As I mentioned to Keoni a while back, it would really help to know exactly HOW Shapeways' production process works. They almost certainly have (at least) one large room with multiple 3D printers in it -- if I were to order SIX 22mm adapters of the same color, how do they actually get printed? "First come, first serve" on six different printers, which is apparently the case? One after the other on the same printer, which would make matching pairs a lot simpler? If I ordered three different pairs, would THEY all print from the same printer, or do they have different printers for different colors and/or materials?

I'm starting to think that the solution is to change the way the product is printed -- how about two matched adapters connected by a thin "sprue" or "runner" that would keep them together during both the printing AND PACKING processes? The buyer would then have to separate them and discard the sprue themselves, and possibly smooth off a rough edge or "sprue mark," but it might help solve this problem!

This picture from Wikipedia is of "injection molding" but the concept is the same:









Since Keoni hasn't logged on here in six weeks, I'm sending him a PM so perhaps he'll take another look at this thread, and HOPEFULLY light a fire under someone at Shapeways.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Some good news to share. I decided to take a big step and hire an engineering firm to create plastic injection molds for two models (that was all I could afford). The two models are 1622 and 1122 (GA-1000 aviation adapter). According to the plastics engineer, the material he chose for me should be stronger than the 3D printed stuff. 

For those of you having problems with your adapters, please contact me. Unfortunately, I only have them in black because the engineering firm requires a minimum order quantity of 1000 pieces. So that's why I only have them in black.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking forward to the upcoming Keoni adapters!


----------



## garbman17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Keoni
Tried to contact you twice through Shapeways site but no response.
When your new adapters will be available to order?
(do you have in the meantime any spears 1624 blacks so I can order directly from you)?
Thanks


----------



## Rufus (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not impressed with these adapters at all. I bought 3 sets (1624 I think) from all the accolades they received. I put one set on my Rangeman and one side broke in one day. I put the other two in my draw and there they sit.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I am not impressed with these adapters at all. I bought 3 sets (1624 I think) from all the accolades they received. I put one set on my Rangeman and one side broke in one day. I put the other two in my draw and there they sit.


You said that last month, too. :-d

Did you actually CONTACT Keoni and/or Shapeways and tell either of them about the problem? If so, what what did they tell you?

When Keoni says:



Keoni. said:


> For those of you having problems with your adapters, please contact me. Unfortunately, I only have them in black because the engineering firm requires a minimum order quantity of 1000 pieces.


...the best way *I* have found of contacting him is to send a "personal message" through the forum, which will ALSO generate an automatic e-mail to whatever address he has on file.

Members who aren't "forum regulars" may not see a reply in a thread, or may not see it in a timely manner, but it certainly sounds like he's trying to make things right.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got my 3D printer today! Going to set it up and see how it works.


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Keoni. said:


> I just got my 3D printer today! Going to set it up and see how it works.


Excellent! Any plans to make adapters for the Pathfinder watches?


----------



## sam.bassaudio (Oct 19, 2015)

Keoni. said:


> I just got my 3D printer today! Going to set it up and see how it works.


So how's the new material doing? Anyone tried them?


----------



## mrdoty (Sep 12, 2011)

I had them on my aviator adn they fit OK they kinda bent a little funny when installed. overall they were cool and added to the watch IMO.


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Keoni. said:


> I just got my 3D printer today! Going to set it up and see how it works.


Cool! Does that mean we will be able to order directly from you in the future? I still have my 2 sets of adapters that I bought from shapeways. I think I was one of first persons to order them. I have them installed on 2 watches and been using them regularly without problems. I like them alot.

Looking forward to buy the new ones. It would of been nice if you did the 1624 injection molded instead as I use 24mm straps. But you must have more demand for the 22mm version.

The only thing I don't like about 3D print is the rough texture. I prefer smooth texture so it matches the finish of the watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry for the revival and I don't have the time to read through all of the posts. What size did everyone get for their Rangeman?? 1622 or 1824?? Are the lugs 16 or 18 mm??

Thanks!!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Mike K said:


> I'm starting to think that the solution is to change the way the product is printed -- how about two matched adapters connected by a thin "sprue" or "runner" that would keep them together during both the printing AND PACKING processes? The buyer would then have to separate them and discard the sprue themselves, and possibly smooth off a rough edge or "sprue mark," but it might help solve this problem!
> 
> This picture from Wikipedia is of "injection molding" but the concept is the same:
> 
> View attachment 5420386


For anybody who's been considering these adapters, it looks as though Keoni took my suggestion from September, refined the idea for the 3D printing process, and uploaded the new designs to Shapeways in late December:









...and didn't tell any of us here in this thread! :-d

Obviously, this new design will help prevent Shapeways from making shipping errors and sending mis-matched sets of adapters -- good job, Keoni! :-!

The six new "paired" designs come in a choice of nine colors, including black -- but the above picture in yellow seemed to best illustrate the new design.

So far the new 3D printed plastic adapters include: 22mm and 24mm adapters for G-Shocks with the common 16mm lugs, 24mm adapters for G's with 18mm lugs, 22mm and 24mm adapters for the G-9000 series Mudman, and 22mm adapters for the GA-1000. All of these are currently $8 PER PAIR plus $4.99 shipping in the US.

(There are also seven other sets of adapters which are made of 3D printed metal and are therefore more expensive.)


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Interesting... Sadly the shipping is exorbitant here xD

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Feb 8, 2014)

So if I ordered one of these 3d printed things what kind of tool do I need to separate them? How would I remove the triangle part with the 4 digit number that sticks out?


----------



## Lighthouse (May 30, 2011)

I have tried them. It was a no go for me.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

unimatrixzer0 said:


> So if I ordered one of these 3d printed things what kind of tool do I need to separate them? How would I remove the triangle part with the 4 digit number that sticks out?


You would probably need an X-acto or similar craft knife -- I'm guessing you never assembled any scale plastic model kits as a kid? 

You wouldn't want to remove the "triangle part with the 4 digit number" since that's part of the adapter itself, which would be hidden under whatever strap you chose to use. That triangular piece of adapter is also the "stabilizer block" that keeps the whole adapter from swinging freely around the springbar.



Lighthouse said:


> I have tried them. It was a no go for me.


Is there any chance you could be a little more specific? Which part was a "no go?"

Did the adapters not fit on the watch, and if so, what model watch were you trying to install them on? Did they fit on the watch but you then didn't like the way the watch fit or felt while wearing it, or didn't like how the strap fit into the adapters? Did the adapters break? Did you order a newly improved set and couldn't remove them from the "sprue?"

Have you used other types of strap adapters in the past? If so, what sort of adapters and on what model(s) of watch(es)?

This is a NEW product, it's been refined and improved since the thread started, and as of a month ago it's still being improved. You're an "early adopter" (known in some circles as "you PAID to be in the beta test") so the best way for Keoni to solve the problem is if you explain what the problem WAS.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, my fault. More info. I have a small watch that takes a 18 mm strap. Looks kind of silly on me on such a tiny strap but less silly on a 24mm nato. So this adapter looked like it may work for my application to use another watch on a 24mm nato but I would need to chop that part off that I was talking about.



Mike K said:


> You would probably need an X-acto or similar craft knife -- I'm guessing you never assembled any scale plastic model kits as a kid?
> 
> You wouldn't want to remove the "triangle part with the 4 digit number" since that's part of the adapter itself, which would be hidden under whatever strap you chose to use. That triangular piece of adapter is also the "stabilizer block" that keeps the whole adapter from swinging freely around the springbar.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Oh, my fault. More info. I have a small watch that takes a 18 mm strap. Looks kind of silly on me on such a tiny strap but less silly on a 24mm nato. So this adapter looked like it may work for my application to use another watch on a 24mm nato but I would need to chop that part off that I was talking about.


Ah, okay -- NOW the project makes more sense! :-!

I haven't played much with 3D printed plastic but I'd call it a "medium hardness plastic," so I would GUESS that you could use normal hand tools to chop, sand, and/or file off those triangular blocks to make the adapters fit your watch! 

Edit: you might want to send Keoni a PM -- page 1 of this thread talks about some early designs that didn't HAVE that anti-rotational block, and the picture shows as "this model is no longer publicly available." Perhaps he still has that drawing file uploaded at Shapeways OR still has some of early prototypes laying around?


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

I see that my resin strap will soon reach its service life. Replacement are too expensive for my taste, especially since they last about two years at best. That's why I though it through to make Nato adaptors, but from something a bit more resilient. Rapid prototyped plastic parts are not ideal for such a small part that is under constant load, and has to keep large peak loads. It occured to me, perhaps others also like such a thing, and I could think of a small series. That depends very much on one factor though:

*How much would machined metal strap adaptors for your Master of G watch be worth to you?*


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

sdog said:


> I see that my resin strap will soon reach its service life. Replacement are too expensive for my taste, especially since they last about two years at best. That's why I though it through to make Nato adaptors, but from something a bit more resilient. Rapid prototyped plastic parts are not ideal for such a small part that is under constant load, and has to keep large peak loads. It occured to me, perhaps others also like such a thing, and I could think of a small series. That depends very much on one factor though:
> 
> *How much would machined metal strap adaptors for your Master of G watch be worth to you?*


It probably depends on two things: cost and the fact that you've already got competition before you start. ;-)

Keoni also makes these 16mm adapters out of 3D printed metal as well as plastic, and also offers metal adapters for the MTG-S1000 and GPW-1000: Keoni by Keoni - Shapeways Shops

Suppa and Trilobite Tactical make *machined* adapters (although these days Trilobite Tactical no longer sells adapters on their own -- I could have sworn they USED to have some that were NATO/Zulu compatible, but they can probably make more money selling them with an attached paracord bracelet.)

Suppa G Shock Adapters Replacement Straps

TRILOTAC

Trilobite Tactical USED TO sell adapters without the paracord braclet (that I thought were compatible with one-piece nylon straps) but they don't any longer. :-(


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Mike K said:


> It probably depends on two things: cost and the fact that you've already got competition before you start. ;-)
> 
> Keoni also makes these 16mm adapters out of 3D printed metal as well as plastic, and also offers metal adapters for the MTG-S1000 and GPW-1000:
> 
> Suppa and Trilobite Tactical make *machined* adapters


Thanks MikeK. I thought Keoni stopped offering the 3d printed plastic adaptors, I've overlooked your recent post. The 3d printed metal parts are a rather hypothetical offer. I cannot imagine anyone on earth would spend over $60 for such an adaptor. The last two links don't seem to offer adaptors for the watches I had in mind, where the lug is in the centre. E.g. GPW, for these it should be much easier to make a machined adaptor and keep the price down.

However, if Keoni can get reliable plastic adaptors printed now that is of course preferable to metal.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

sdog said:


> The 3d printed metal parts are a rather hypothetical offer. I cannot imagine anyone on earth would spend over $60 for such an adaptor.


Yeah, the metal ones he shows are all polished brass (and usually plated as well) or sterling silver, so they're relatively expensive.

From other 3D designers here, we know that Shapeways also offers 3D printing in steel or aluminum and a variety of finishes for both, so I'm curious if Keoni can offer adapters in those materials as well. If anybody is interested, it might just be a matter of sending a PM and asking!


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Mike K said:


> Yeah, the metal ones he shows are all polished brass (and usually plated as well) or sterling silver, so they're relatively expensive.
> 
> From other 3D designers here, we know that Shapeways also offers 3D printing in steel or aluminum and a variety of finishes for both, so I'm curious if Keoni can offer adapters in those materials as well. If anybody is interested, it might just be a matter of sending a PM and asking!


I fear that aluminium would not be strong enough for such a shape and dimensions.

_edit: please disregard, see below_
Steel is perhaps a bit more expensive to manufacture than brass or silver. Both are not terribly expensive materials with low melting point. The latter is only a guess with not that much substance however. Perhaps, the actual temperature might not matter that much for laser sintering (SLS) production speed.] I expect the investment and production of the SLS machine makes the lions share, while material costs are less significant.

_edit_
no need for speculation:
3D Printing Materials Comparison Sheet

Bronze and silver are cast. The handling cost for steels is lower, not only the material cost.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally got my hands on the adapters. This is before I started and what I had to work with. I have a Gpw1000 - 4a.
































I used a number 2 and a 5/64 hex wrench. You need to hold one wrench on one end to screw off the other end. 








Make sure to push out the inner tube once the screws are off. 
























Once the strap is off, the adapter is put in its place and you put the screws back in minus the tube. 
























Now just slide the Nato or Zulu on through and you have a totally different looking watch. I used a 24mm ballistic nylon 3 ring Zulu strap from DaLuca. 
































I like it. It's been a long time coming. I was tired of the orange stiff strap. The adapters are inexpensive and ingenious! Thank you Keoni!

Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

thought about getting a pairof these until the horror stories i read


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> thought about getting a pairof these until the horror stories i read


Horror stories like what?

Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

ToniDaTyga said:


> Horror stories like what?


Like this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/shapeways-nato-adapters-not-very-secure-1890698.html

Here are thirty five pages of discussion and satisfied customers, but there have been one or two incidents of breakage, including that one. I'm not going to read all thirty five pages and get an exact count, because "two" is probably pretty close.

I'm getting a little tired of "internet hyperbole" here at WUS the past couple of days: an actual "horror story" should have featured blood, injury, or a watch that suffered actual damage to the crystal or case. CASIO adapters have broken and tore, too, but nobody's writing "horror stories" about them. :-d


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike K said:


> Like this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/shapeways-nato-adapters-not-very-secure-1890698.html
> 
> Here are thirty five pages of discussion and satisfied customers, but there have been one or two incidents of breakage, including that one. I'm not going to read all thirty five pages and get an exact count, because "two" is probably pretty close.
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of "internet hyperbole" here at WUS the past couple of days: an actual "horror story" should have featured blood, injury, or a watch that suffered actual damage to the crystal or case. CASIO adapters have broken and tore, too, but nobody's writing "horror stories" about them. :-d


That's what I thought. Not every aftermarket product works but I think Keoni is definetly onto something.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## morke (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all,
I have been looking for the correct adapter model by Keoni for my G-shock - its a Tough Solar GR-8900, which is supposed to have a similar band to the G-100 (16 mm lug).
I have 22 mm Nato straps and was wondering if anyone can suggest the correct model.
I thought that the 1622 naturally might be the one - but it only comes in WHITE on the Shapewys Keoni shop, which totally not the wach color (black).
Any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)

I purchased the Model 1624 G-Shock NATO/ZULU adapter (XMALYZTAF) by Keoni several weeks ago for my 6900. Got two pairs and using them also on my 5600 and gd-120. They fit great and look great on all of them. The black ones are not smooth though.


----------



## Darksider (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello,
I have one G-shock GA-110 and also a 3D printer and I want to print some adapter for a mod with straps but I don't have the knowledge to draw the adapters.
So If anyone has any draws and provide me with the links I will apreciate it!!!

Thanks.


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

G-5600e with 1622 metal adapter.. And 5 ring zulu.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

For those with the printed 1624 adapters, did you use your stock spring bars? I'm trying to install on my GW-6900 but even after cleaning out the holes the best I can, the stock spring bars appear too thick. I have some thinner 22mm spring bars that fit, but of course are way too long. I blindly assumed I could reuse the stock spring bars, but maybe that's not the case?


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

RightYouAreKen said:


> For those with the printed 1624 adapters, did you use your stock spring bars? I'm trying to install on my GW-6900 but even after cleaning out the holes the best I can, the stock spring bars appear too thick. I have some thinner 22mm spring bars that fit, but of course are way too long. I blindly assumed I could reuse the stock spring bars, but maybe that's not the case?


With the metal adapters 1622, the stock springbar also didn't fit.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got my test print of the 1624 in aluminum. Feels pretty solid. Texture is a bit like sandblasted metal. Color is only available in raw aluminum. It fits perfectly in my Riseman. I haven't tested it in my G5600E because I can't find the springbars... I will post pics later.


----------



## Keoni. (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for the long wait. Here are the photos


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Keoni. said:


> Sorry for the long wait. Here are the photos


How about adaptors in aluminum for a D1000 Frogman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Pics of my DW6900 and my GW6900 with Shapeway/Keoni adapters. Seems to work for me


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)

i know these are old posts but just saw this. What I did was use a spring bar tool and kind of reamed out the holes, spinning the tool while driving it through the holes and it worked out fine. 


RightYouAreKen said:


> For those with the printed 1624 adapters, did you use your stock spring bars? I'm trying to install on my GW-6900 but even after cleaning out the holes the best I can, the stock spring bars appear too thick. I have some thinner 22mm spring bars that fit, but of course are way too long. I blindly assumed I could reuse the stock spring bars, but maybe that's not the case?





fokemon said:


> With the metal adapters 1622, the stock springbar also didn't fit.


----------



## zikzak (Mar 12, 2018)

nepatitan said:


> i know these are old posts but just saw this. What I did was use a spring bar tool and kind of reamed out the holes, spinning the tool while driving it through the holes and it worked out fine.


Digging this thread/post up. New user here, but long-time lurker.

Thanks for all the nuggets of information throughout the pages of this thread. Really appreciate the progress forged. I have a 5600BB on the way and a few 22mm Nato straps as well. Jays and Kays adapters and bull-bar already ordered as well. After doing yet more G-shock 'research' and being in the depths of Reddit, I came across this thread and saw Keoni's work on a few members pictures and posts. One in particular about adapter options for G-shocks.

Anyway, I was wondering about fokemon's post nepatitan made mention of above about the 1622 Keoni metal/SS adapters.. can the metal ones actually be honed out nepatitan (or anyone else) to make the stock bars fit? Seems like that's a given for the plastic/nylon (white) 1622--- but personally I'd rather ante up for the metal option and forego having to dye the white 1622 nylon base version in some manner. If aftermarket spring bars are needed to make the metal adapters work, which quality ones are people going with? (I know, don't use the cheap-o ebay every size tackle kit ones-- I've had enough issues with those on my Seikos over the years, learned the lesson long ago).

Thanks in advance for any insight on these matters!

Glad to be part of the forum as well!

-zikzak


----------



## nepatitan (Nov 9, 2016)

I haven't looked at the metal ones, all the printed ones use the stock springbars. 


zikzak said:


> Digging this thread/post up. New user here, but long-time lurker.
> 
> Thanks for all the nuggets of information throughout the pages of this thread. Really appreciate the progress forged. I have a 5600BB on the way and a few 22mm Nato straps as well. Jays and Kays adapters and bull-bar already ordered as well. After doing yet more G-shock 'research' and being in the depths of Reddit, I came across this thread and saw Keoni's work on a few members pictures and posts. One in particular about adapter options for G-shocks.
> 
> ...


----------

